# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Шрила Прабхупада о Детях...

## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие преданные, давайте наполним эту тему цитатами из писем, лекций и книг Шрилы Прабхупады! 
Было бы здорово, если знатоки английского языка смогут дополнять и проверять их во избежание ошибок переводчиков.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Моя дорогая Арундати, прими, пожалуйста, мои благословения. 
Я получил твое письмо от 19 Июля 1972 и просто удивлён тем, что ты хочешь оставить своего ребёнка другим людям, даже если они преданные.
Сейчас для тебя поклонение ребенку должно быть важнее, чем поклонение божествам. Если у тебя не хватает времени на ребенка, оставь все свои обязанности пуджари. По крайней мере, тебе нужно будет хорошо позаботиться о своём сыне, пока ему не будет четыре года. И если после этого ты всё равно не будешь способна позаботиться о нем, тогда я сам стану заботиться о нём. Эти дети даны нам Кришной, они вайшнавы, и мы должны очень аккуратно защищать их. 
Они не обычные дети. Они дети с вайкунтхи, и мы очень удачливы в своей возможности обеспечить им шанс продвигаться дальше в сознании Кришны. Это очень большая ответственность, не пренебрегай ею, и не будь сбитой с толку. Твоя обязанность очень ясна.
Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии. Твой вечный благожелатель, А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами. 

Амстердам, 30 июля 1972.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Принуждение и наказание недопустимы.*

Вдохновляй их повторять джапу как можно больше, но вопроса о принуждении или наказании возникать не должно. 
Если есть необходимость, можешь погрозить им пальцем, но физическое наказание недопустимо.

 Насколько возможно, старайся поддерживать дисциплину с помощью любви и заботы, чтобы они развивали вкус к аскетической жизни и думали, что служить Кришне самыми разными способами очень интересно. Вставать рано утром и участвовать в мангал арати – достаточная аскеза. Кроме того, пусть они изучают что-нибудь, воспевают, танцуют, едят столько прасада, сколько им хочется, и не переживай, если у них игривая природа – пусть они также играют и бегают, это естественно. 

Хорошо, если они будут часто есть – если дети переедают, это не имеет значения, в этом нет ошибки".*

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады для преподавателей Гурукулы  10 января 1972 года)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Им необходимо бегать и играть, когда они маленькие дети, не заставляйте их повторять джапу насильно, это неправильно.*

18 ноября 1972 года

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Дети на лекциях*

 Что касается проблем с детьми на лекциях, я хочу уведомить вас, что мы рады всем нашим детям, рожденным от сознающих Кришну родителей, и они допускаются на лекции вместе с родителями. Я хотел бы, чтобы таких детей было сотни, потому что в будущем мы намерены изменить весь мир, а ребенок-это будущий отец. К тому же, я видел, что _М._ так хорошо заботиться о своем ребенке, что может приходить на мои лекции каждый день, и ребенок при этом играет потихоньку и не плачет.
 Также ребенок _Л._ никогда не плачет и не приносит беспокойств.  _Л._ всегда приходит со своим ребенком, поэтому все зависит от матери. Надо обеспечить ребенку удобства, чтобы он не плакал.

  Ребенок плачет только тогда, когда его что-то беспокоит. Удобство или неудобство ребенка зависит от внимания матери. Поэтому лучшим решением будет заботиться о наших малышах так, чтобы они были довольны, и тогда не будет никаких помех на лекциях. Тогда не будет жалоб.
Но не может быть и речи о введении каких-то строгих правил, ограничений, например, что только детей, начиная с семи-восьми лет можно приводить, а остальных нельзя.  
Я не собираюсь одобрять таких распоряжений. Напротив, я приветствую, если ребенка будут приносить с самого начала, чтобы трансцендентные вибрации могли проникать в его уши, и чтобы с самого начала жизни он очищался.
  Но, конечно, нельзя позволять детям беспокоить окружающих плачем. И ответственностью матерей является забота об их удобствах.

_(письмо от 26 августа 1968 года)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## lokaram das

Родители и гурукула.

73-12 Я познакомился с твоим сыном. Его черты прекрасны, и он производит впечатление первоклассного брахмачари.  Всегда будь для него примером, а для этого не отклоняйся от сознания Кришны, и тогда ты станешь идеальной матерью. (ПШП Кадамба-даси, 8 декабря 1973)

75-03 Что касается обучения детей в гурукуле, то это также по желанию, это не обязательно. Самое главное, это чтобы вы тщательно соблюдали все правила и предписания, такие как ранний подъем, мангала-арати и лекция и т.д., и чтобы вы ежедневно повторяли по меньшей мере шестнадцать кругов, не пропуская ни дня. Это самое главное, что нужно для вашего духовного прогресса, и тогда все будет хорошо. (ПШП Тиртханга-дасу, 14 марта 1975)

76-01 Еще одно: вы ожидаете от ББТ займа в 150 000 долларов, но ББТ уже принял на себя ответственность за Бомбей, Курукшетру, Майяпур, так что деньги ушли в Индию.  Поэтому не думаю, что ББТ сможет дать вам такую ссуду. На самом деле поддерживать гурукулу должны родители. Если мы обложим налогом храмы или возьмем суду в ББТ, это позволит родителям избежать своей ответственности. Прежде чем завести ребенка родители должны подумать, смогут ли они оплатить его обучение. Джи-Би-Си должен издать указ, что если преданные зачинают ребенка, все расходы на его обучение в гурукуле лягут на них. В одном из писем Джаятиртхе я высказал предложения относительно того, как родители могут заработать деньги на содержание своих детей. Так что можете обсудить все это и принять необходимые меры. (ПШП Джагадише, 22 января 1976)

76-02 Лучше всего было бы отправить твою дочь в гурукулу, но если ты не можешь этого сделать, тогда просто следи затем, чтобы она воспитывалась в сознании Кришны. (ПШП Мэйви Дэвис, 21 февраля 1976)

76-03 Дорогой родитель,
Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Была совершена серьезная ошибка. Я не хочу, чтобы гурукула в Далласе закрылась. Поэтому, пожалуйста, верни своего ребенка в гурукулу. Единственное: по крайней мере, некоторое время тебе придется платить за обучение своего ребенка. Если хочешь, может взять мои книги, продавать их и так заработать необходимые деньги, чтобы вносить плату за обучение. Ты можешь брать их по храмовой цене, а затем продавать, а из прибыли платить за обучение своего ребенка. (ПШП Родителю, 4 марта 1976)

Уход за детьми

Ответственность родителей за детей

67-06 Я также рад, что ты носишь в своем чреве ребенка. Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения этому новичку, которого мы будем счастливы принять всего через несколько месяцев. Пожалуйста, береги свое здоровье, чтобы ребенок вырос очень здоровым и мог стать преданным. Махараджа Прахлада слушал наставления Муни Нарады, находясь в утробе матери, а позже стал прославленным преданным Господа Кришны. Обязанность каждого родителя состоит в том, чтобы сделать своего ребенка сознающим Кришну, чтобы удачливый ребенок, родившийся от сознающих Кришну родителей, уже никогда не был вынужден принимать рождение в этом материальном мире. (ПШП Нандарани, 9 июня 1967)

67-08 Я также весьма счастлив, что Химавати готовится стать матерью. Ребенок — это редкостный дар, посылаемый Кришной, но, в то же время, и великая ответственность. Каждый родитель ответственен за то, чтобы его ребенок вырос сознающим Кришну. Знаю, что ты это понимаешь и всегда будешь держать Кришну в центре своего дома. Теперь о том, что тебе делать. Прежде всего, ты семейный человек. Обычно, обзаведясь семьей, мужчина думает, как обеспечить жену и ребенка. Поэтому можешь, если хочешь, найти себе работу в Нью-Йорке или в другом городе и обосноваться там, как обычный домохозяин, как Рупануга и другие. Или же, если тебе это больше нравится, можешь остаться работать в храме, в Монреале или где-то еще, где достаточно места, чтобы ты мог разместиться. Но ты должен заботиться о своем здоровье. Я уже заметил ухудшение, когда был в Нью-Йорке, а теперь и ты говоришь, что тебе стало хуже. Это нехорошо, и ты должен исправить положение. Так что прими необходимые меры.  Прежде всего, не беспокойся. Кришна тебе поможет. Если тебе нужно пойти на работу, чтобы содержать жену и детей, Кришна пошлет ее тебе. (ПШП Хамсадуте, 15 августа 1967)
68-03 Да, иметь твердую решимость, чтобы это рождение стало последним рождением души в невежество — очень хорошо. Верно то, что человек должен становиться родителем только тогда, когда может освободить своих отпрысков из тисков смерти. А это возможно только с помощью сознания Кришны. Это величайшее служение Кришне — предоставить возможность ребенку обучаться сознанию Кришны, и очень хорошо, что вы так серьезно об этом думаете. (ПШП Хамсадуте и Химавати, 3 марта 1968)

68-03 Да, я могу совершать духовные свадебные церемонии для своих посвященных учеников. Я переженил уже много молодых преданных, и они отлично практикуют сознание Кришны. В этом состоит истинная цель семейной жизни: жить вместе в мире и согласии, заниматься осознанием Кришны, растить детей в сознании Кришны, так, чтобы они не были вынуждены вновь возвращаться в мир рождения и смерти. (ПШП Андреа Темпл, 6 марта 1968)
68-07 Да, это прекрасные чувства. Все родители должны рассуждать так. Махараджа Прахлада, Махараджа Дхрува — все это идеальные преданные-дети, и все должны воспитывать своих детей по образцу этих великих личностей. (ПШП Балаи, 4 июля 1968)
68-07 Я так рад, что мисс Сарасвати-деви и ее добрые родители чувствуют себя хорошо! Пожалуйста, растите ее как следует, в сознании Кришны, ведь это обязанность ответственных родителей. (ПШП Шьямасундаре, 15 июля 1968)

68-08 Относительно проблемы детей: могу сказать, что все наши дети, рожденные от родителей-преданных, желанны. Нам нужны сотни таких детей, поскольку мы надеемся в будущем изменить весь мир, а ведь ребенок — это отец взрослого. Так или иначе, я видел, что Малати очень хорошо ухаживает за своим ребенком. Она приходила ко мне каждый день, и ребенок играл и никогда не плакал. И ребенок Лилавати тоже никогда не плачет и никому не мешает. Лилавати постоянно приходила со своим ребенком. Так что все зависит от матери. Надо научиться ухаживать за ребенком так, чтобы ему было хорошо, тогда он не будет плакать. Ребенок плачет только тогда, когда чувствует дискомфорт, а комфорт и дискомфорт ребенка зависят от того, сколько внимания уделяет ему мать. 
	Итак, лучше всего содержать наших новорожденных детей так, чтобы они всегда были удовлетворены и не мешали проведению программ, чтобы никто не жаловался. Но не может быть никаких строгих правил или установок, что подросших детей, 7-8 лет, мы признаём, а никаких других детей не признаём. Так нельзя, и я никогда не дам разрешения на введение подобного правила. Наоборот, я принимаю ребенка с рождения, чтобы духовная вибрация вошла в его уши, и он уже с самого начала своей жизни мог очищаться. Но, конечно, детям нельзя позволять беспокоить всех на собраниях своим криком. Матери отвечают за то, чтобы ребенку было комфортно, и он никого не беспокоил. (ПШП Кришне-деви, 21 августа 1968)
Повтор предыдущего письма

68-11 Сим уведомляю, что получил твое письмо от 20 ноября 1968, а еще раньше я получил твое письмо от 7 ноября, но не ответил на него непосредственно, а вместо этого отправил 12 и 16 ноября письма Брахмананде, в которых написал, что «если ему очень уж неудобно жить под опекой своего отца, то пусть он возвращается к тебе и помогает тебе в Нью-Йорке». Я был очень обеспокоен, получив твое письмо от 7 ноября, и молился Кришне, чтобы Он бросил на тебя Свой милостивый взгляд. Итак, по милости Кришны, я узнал от Тамала-Кришны, что твой отец уже предоставил тебе хорошую квартиру, так что можно сказать, между твоим материальным отцом и твоим духовным отцом началось перетягивание каната. А ты — тот самый канат. В первой попытке я, кажется, победил. Но это довольно рискованно. Я уже говорил тебе, что твои отец и мать — добрые души. Может быть, они находятся под влиянием иллюзии, но я все же должен сказать, что они добрые души, иначе как они могли бы произвести на свет таких хороших детей, как Брахмананда и Гаргамуни? Мы пытаемся научить своих учеников производить на свет сознающих Кришну детей, а твои отец и мать, не будучи сами сознающими Кришну, родили чудесных, сознающих Кришну мальчиков, так что я очень им обязан. Забота твоего отца о тебе идет ему в актив. Чем больше он вкладывает в тебя, тем больше становится его счет в сознании Кришны. Он не знает, что его сознание Кришны накапливается, но настанет день, когда ты увидишь, что на самом деле твой отец добрая душа. Постарайся тем или иным путем завоевать любовь и расположение отца. Ты умный мальчик, а Кришна пошлет тебе еще разума, чтобы ты строил со своим отцом правильные отношения. Но ты должен обращаться с отцом так же почтительно, как со мной. Даже если с тобой иногда обращаются дурно, терпи. 
Ты должен последовать примеру Махараджи Прахлады. Отец всячески терзал его, но он никогда не выступал против отца, как никогда и не соглашался с его мнением. Ты должен вести себя так же, то есть, ни при каких обстоятельствах не соглашаться с демоническими принципами своего отца, но при этом искренне служить ему, как добрый послушный сын. Я уверен, что отец твой откликнется на такое обращение, и со временем наше предприятие увенчается успехом. Я постоянно молю Кришну защитить тебя, потому что хорошо знаю, что послал тебя в самое пекло майи. Но мы мыслим по-другому. Мы не испытываем ненависти к майе, поскольку знаем, что она — доверенная служанка Кришны, просто задача у нее неблагодарная. Наша миссия состоит в том, чтобы использовать все в служении Кришне, потому что все принадлежит Кришне. Твой отец, как и всякий бизнесмен, может ошибочно полагать, что его бизнес принадлежит ему, и, следовательно, он имеет право использовать прибыль в свое удовольствие, но мы знаем, что все принадлежит Кришне, и именно Он наслаждается любой собственностью. Так говорит Бхагавад-гита. Там, где Господь утверждает: «Я — Верховный Наслаждающийся плодами всех жертвоприношений, подвигов, корыстной деятельности и т.д.» Люди пытаются отречься от материального мира, но мы рассматриваем материальный мир под другим углом зрения. Мы видим, что все произведено энергиями Кришны, и знаем, как использовать все так, чтобы Кришна был доволен. Пожалуйста, постарайся следовать этому принципу и постоянно помни живой пример Арджуны, который с такой любовью использовал в служении Кришне свой необыкновенный воинский талант. Он принес в жертву все свои добрые чувства к родственникам, но выполнил приказ Кришны, и так завоевал победу. Наша цель — не наслаждение и не отречение. Мы просто слуги Кришны. Пожалуйста, придерживайся этого принципа, и майя никогда ничем тебя не испугает. Я также рад был узнать, что отец увеличил твое содержание до 100 долларов в неделю. Повторяй регулярно «Харе Кришна», смотри на изображения Господа Чайтаньи и Кришны, и это принесет тебе счастье. Еще раз благодарю тебя. (ПШП Гаргамуни, 22 ноября 1968)

68-12 Я очень рад, что ты готовишься к своему браку с Лиласукхой и [знаю, что] она тоже счастлива, что все так устроилось. Хаягрива и Шьяма-даси должны пожениться в Лос-Анджелесе на Рождество, и это весьма вдохновляет, потому что мы приветствуем появление  хороших, сознающих Кришну детей, которые продолжат это Движение, основу которого мы закладываем сейчас. (ПШП Уддхаве, 19 декабря 1968)
68-12 Наша политика сознания Кришны очень хороша. Мы предлагаем людям спокойную семейную жизнь, в которой жены верны, а мужья ответственны; молодые люди счастливы, поскольку у них есть хорошие дома, добрые жены, хорошая пища, добротная одежда, крепкая жизненная философия, прекрасная культура и, наконец, удивительный Кришна. Итак, это Движение — лучшее среди всех движений. Нужно лишь, чтобы его руководители были зрелыми, разумными, честными и искренними людьми. Тогда все здравомыслящие люди — и мужчины, и женщины — примут Движение сознания Кришны. (ПШП Гурудасу, 24 декабря 1968)
69-02 Но сейчас я прошу тебя постараться продать в Лос-Анджелесе две-три тысячи экземпляров «Обратно к Богу». Иными словами, я требую этого пожертвования как твой любимый ребенок. Мой отец очень любил меня, и когда я, будучи ребенком, чего-то требовал от него, он тут же мне это давал. Однажды он купил мне пистолет. Получив его, я тут же потребовал еще один. Отец возразил: «У тебя уже есть пистолет. Зачем тебе еще?» А я сказал, что мне нужно два пистолета, по одному в каждую руку. И отец уступил моему упрямству. Позже, когда я был уже молодым человеком, и мой отец умер, я очень горевал, что потерял такого любящего отца, однако, по милости Кришны, у меня теперь много отцов и матерей в Америке. Итак, я обращаюсь со своим требованием ко всем своим американским отцам и матерям. Пожалуйста, дай мне знать, выполнишь ли ты мою просьбу. Жду твоего ответа с нетерпением. (ПШП Мукунде, 20 февраля 1969)

69-02 Ты пишешь мне, что ты мой непослушный сын, но я думаю, что это я слишком требовательный отец. Я взваливаю на твои плечи все новые и новые бремена, но ты настолько терпелив, что без колебаний исполняешь все мои требования, хотя порой они непомерно велики. Так что на деле это ты действуешь как мой отец. В детстве я был совершенно несносным ребенком, я донимал своего отца, постоянно требуя от него каких-то немыслимых вещей, и он всегда шел мне навстречу. Я потерял отца в 1930 году, почти 40 лет назад, но, по милости Кришны, теперь я приобрел много молодых американских отцов. Природа моя осталась все той же, и я по-прежнему требую от своих отцов вещей, которые могут быть несколько обременительными. Но я уверен, что Кришна будет очень и очень доволен, если ты милостиво будешь терпеть некоторые чрезмерные требования с моей стороны. (ПШП Брахмананде, 27 февраля 1969)
69-06 Отец и мать — это почти то же самое, что духовный учитель, мы обязаны отцу и матери очень и очень многим. Поскольку они зависят от твоих доходов, старайся помочь им, насколько это возможно, но не забывай отдавать что-то и Кришне. Рупа Госвами отдал 50% Кришне, 25% отложил на черный день и 25% отдал родственникам. Ты можешь стараться следовать этому принципу, насколько позволяют обстоятельства. Главное твое дело — оставаться в сознании Кришны, и если ты будешь иметь это в виду, ты сможешь общаться с окружающими в соответствии с требованиями общественной морали, в то же время ни к кому и ни к чему не привязываясь. (ПШП Гопала-Кришне, 21 июня 1969)

69-07 Основная идея воспитания детей, как она описана в ведической литературе, состоит в том, чтобы от рождения до пяти лет родители были очень снисходительны с ребенком. С шести до десяти лет они должны относиться к нему все более строго и требовать все большего повиновения, а в возрасте от десяти до шестнадцати лет родители должны обращаться с ребенком, как тигры со своими тигрятами, чтобы он боялся проявить какое бы то ни было непослушание. Когда ребенку исполнится шестнадцать лет, они должны обращаться с ребенком как с другом, и ему должна быть предоставлена возможность постепенно развить ответственность и независимость, свойственные взрослым. (ПШП Вибхавати, 15 июля 1969)
69-07 Очень благодарен тебе за твое письмо от 23 июля 1969 с фотографиями твоей маленькой дочки. Фотографии чудесны, я радовался, глядя на то, как весела и жизнерадостна Субхадра. Ты пишешь, что она уже с большим энтузиазмом принимает участие в санкиртане, учи же ее как следует. Если такого благочестивого ребенка правильно воспитывать, как вы с Мурари это и делаете, он в будущем сыграет весьма важную роль в нашем Обществе, будет помогать исправлять мир, проповедуя сознание Кришны. Маленькие дети нередко бывают веселы и жизнерадостны, однако эта материальная веселость очень быстро проходит. Но в сознании Кришны, поскольку душа по своей природе радостна и блаженна, радость эта только нарастает, по мере того, как нарастает блаженство служения Кришне. Сейчас у твоей дочери есть отличная возможность покончить с рождениями в материальном мире, поэтому воспитывай ее как следует. Кришна вознаградит тебя за это. Я понял, что ты ищешь, с кем бы твой ребенок мог играть. Мы думали организовать такое место для множества детей в Новом Вриндаване, но пока что это, кажется, нелегко, потому что там нет соответствующих условий. (ПШП Лилавати, 31 июля 1969)

69-09 Я очень рад, что Чандрамукхи получает сознание Кришны с самого начала своей жизни. Это благо идет из прошлой ее жизни, в которой она развивалась в сознании Кришны. Пожалуйста, заботься о своих детях и сделай их полностью сознающими Кришну. Это величайшее служение. Если в результате твоих усилий одна или две души, пришедшие под твое покровительство, обретут освобождение, это будет великим духовным служением Господу. Я уверен, что твои дети, о которых заботитесь вы с Даянандой, [будут] освобождены уже в этой жизни, вместе со своими родителями, и им не придется больше возвращаться в жалкие условия материальной жизни. К этому призывает сознающих Кришну родителей Шримад-Бхагаватам. Пожалуйста, передай мои благословения Картикее и Шилавати за их чудесное служение, и, пожалуйста, вручи прилагаемое письмо Шримати Рекхе. Надеюсь, это письмо застанет вас в добром здравии. (ПШП Нандарани, 30 сентября 1969) 
69-10 Я очень рад, что родился мальчик, сознающий Кришну. Его нужно назвать Премананда Брахмачари. «Премананда» означает «тот, кто поглощен любовью к Кришне». Итак, заботься об этом чудесном ребенке и расти его вместе с другими мальчиками в Новом Вриндаване, чтобы из этого Движения вышло новое поколение сознающих Кришну детей. (ПШП Парамананде, 27 октября 1969)

69-11 Приятно слышать, что Вишну-арати хорошо развивается в сознании Кришны. Я знаю, что и ты, и твой муж сделаете все от вас зависящее, чтобы привести ее на верный путь сознания Кришны. Воспитание одной единственной души в сознании Кришны принимается Кришной как величайшее служение, поэтому тщательно исполняйте свои обязанности, и Кришна несомненно прольет на вас Свои благословения. Я также рад был узнать, что ты сама находишь все больше и больше вкуса в размышлении о Кришне и Его преданных. Именно этим и следует заниматься, и ты увидишь, что по мере того, как ты размышляешь, вкус к наслаждению нектаром такой медитации становится все сильнее и сильнее. Это и называется бескрайним океаном нектара преданности. Этот океан безбрежен, и потому наслаждение его нектаром тоже постоянно и бесконечно возрастает. (ПШП Кришне-деви, 2 ноября 1969)

69-11 Я постоянно думаю о тебе, какая ты хорошая, красивая, сознающая Кришну девушка. Итак, Кришна послал тебе чудесную дочку, чтобы ты заботилась о ней. Здесь дочь Малати, Сарасвати, доставляет нам большую радость своими играми в сознании Кришны. Она такая славная: как только слышит звук киртана, сразу начинает танцевать и хлопать в ладоши. Гости приходят в изумление и следуют ее примеру. Это очень хорошо. Твоя дочь, наверное, уже начинает ходить, и ее тоже можно научить танцевать и хлопать в ладошки. (ПШП Балаи, 15 ноября 1969)

70-01 Что касается земли в Калькутте: твое желание получить место, подобное Тхакурбати Малликов, святому месту моего детства — это также и мое желание. Когда я думаю о Радхе и Кришне, я сразу представляю себе Радха-Говинда-виграху в Тхакурбати Малликов, потому что с самого детства предан этим Божествам. Но в то  же время, получить сейчас такой большой участок в Калькутте не так-то просто. (ПШП Ачьютананде, 27 января 1970)

70-06  Прими, пожалуйста, мои благословения и передай их также свой жене Арундхати и своему первенцу, которого ты можешь назвать Анируддхой. Отличная новость. Теперь ты должен принять двойную ответственность, как муж и как отец, чтобы привести эти две души, жену и сына, к совершенству человеческой жизни в сознании Кришны. И ты, и твоя жена разумны и сведущи в науке преданности, поэтому трудитесь вместе, чтобы воспитать своего сына в атмосфере идеальной семьи, благословленной Кришной в сознании Кришны. (ПШП Прадьюмне, 21 июня 1970)

70-07 Теперь вы оба, муж и жена, должны очень ответственно трудиться, чтобы вырастить своего новорожденного ребенка в сознании Кришны. Дети учатся, подражая родителям, поэтому если вы оба будете подавать хороший пример сознания Кришны, ребенок очень естественно и легко разовьется в сознании Кришны, следуя вашему примеру. Пожалуйста, передай мои благословения  своей доброй супруге Лакшмимони и своему сыну. (ПШП Джагадише, 9 июля 1970)

70-07 Твой отчет об организации деревенских школ в Англии очень вдохновляет. Я получил подобный прекрасный отчет и из Амстердама. Легко догадаться, что Европа — прекрасное поле для распространения нашего движения. Посоветуйся с Тамалой и без промедления открывай начальную школу. Впечатления, полученные в детстве, остаются на всю жизнь, поэтому постарайся приучить маленьких англичан и голландцев петь и танцевать. (ПШП Шьямасундаре, 19 июля 1970)
71-11 Можешь назвать свою дочку Митра-даси, я не возражаю. Вы можете называть своих детей как хотите, только всегда информируйте моего секретаря, чтобы убедиться, что данное вами имя внесено в список, дабы избежать повторов. Позже дети получат другие имена во время инициации, когда они будут готовы к ней. (ПШП Лалита-Кумару и Джамбавати-даси, 27 ноября 1971)

72-04 Твои идеи по поводу Ратха-ятры хороши, поэтому так и делай. Если тебе понадобятся какие-нибудь указания или предложения, я предоставлю их тебе. Я предлагал сделать ратху поменьше, деревянную, украшенную резьбой и отделанную серебром, по возможности, но если нет, делай просто хорошую обычную ратху. В детстве я обычно водил свою ратху до этого храма, так что если опять ввести такую традицию, Радха-Говинде это очень понравится. (ПШП Бхавананде, 14 апреля 1972)

72-05 Что касается храма Радха-Говинды, то в 1967 году я нашел его очень обветшавшим. Я останавливался там, и был весьма опечален его состоянием. В детстве Радха-Говиндаджи были для меня источником радости. Я попросил отца подарить мне Божества Радха-Говинды, он исполнил мою просьбу, и я поклонялся Им. Еще я попросил его подарить мне ратху,  и она ходила от моего дома мимо дома Шьямасундары. Позже наш дом назвали Говинда-Бхаван, улица Махатмы Ганди, 151. Шьямасундара мне как младший брат, мы звали его «Габу». У него был старший брат Сиддхешвара Мали, его прозвище было «Субида», а он называл меня «Моти», мы были очень близкими друзьями с малолетства. Когда мы были совсем маленькими, мы ездили в одной коляске. Мы были так близки, что он не хотел садиться в коляску без меня. Мы не разлучались ни на минуту. Сейчас его уже нет, он умер. Теперь попроси Габу помочь нам провести восьмидневный праздник Ратха-ятры в храме Радха-Говинды, устройте непрерывный киртан и раздачу прасада в Чхадни-холле. Это огромный зал, по меньшей мере, на 1000 человек, перед ним веранда, и Божеств можно держать там восемь дней. Надо Их роскошно украсить и устроить чудесное празднование. Шьямасундара может пригласить своих родственников отведать прасада.

	Если ты будешь делать это каждый год, ты можешь каждый раз приходить в другой храм Радха-Говинды. В Калькутте много таких храмов, я постепенно познакомлю тебя с ними. (ПШП Бхавананде, 9 мая 1972)
72-09 Я очень рад, что у тебя родился сын, которого ты намерен посвятить движению санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи. Да, его имя Гауранга-дас мне очень нравится, и я не возражаю, чтобы его так и называли. Сейчас я нахожусь в далласской школе. Это очень хорошее место, весьма подходящее, чтобы воспитывать там твоего сына, когда он достигнет необходимого возраста, хотя бы четырех-пяти лет.  Предоставь ему все возможности, чтобы осознать Кришну с рождения. Если ты сможешь вручить Кришне хотя бы одного чистого преданного, это будет величайшее служение. (ПШП Ришабхадеве, 10 сентября 1972)
73-02 Я получил твое письмо от 1 февраля с приложением прекрасных изображений Божеств Шри Шри Радха-Калачанд-джи в гурукуле ИСККОН. Я очень доволен, что Божествам поклоняются так хорошо. Со временем это будет все больше и больше очищать детей. Эти дети, ученики гурукулы, самые удачливые дети в мире, потому что с самого начала своей жизни они общаются с Радхой и Кришной. Так было в моем детстве. Мой отец был чистым вайшнавом. Он подарил нам с сестрой Божества Радхи-Кришны, чтобы мы поклонялись им, и так мы выучились. Моя сестра по сей день поклоняется тем самым Божествам в Калькутте. (ПШП Бхактин Тони, 18 февраля 1973)

73-04 Я очень обеспокоен сообщением о поведении (имя опущено), и советую тебе, пока он занимается такими делами, не общаться с ним. Лучше всего, если ты займешься какой-то деятельностью в храме и будешь поклоняться Божеству там, а не отдельно. Поклонение Радхе и Кришне — не такая простая вещь. Его нельзя совершать по прихоти, нужно заниматься им, строго соблюдая предписанные правила. Невозможно принимать ЛСД и как угодно грешить, а потом идти и поклоняться Божествам. Я установил правило, согласно которому, если человек не способен поддерживать такой же уровень поклонения, как в храме, он не должен поклоняться Божеству отдельно. Дома лучше всего сделать алтарь Гуру-Гауранги, а Божествам поклоняться в храме. 
На тебе лежит огромная ответственность, ты должна создать для своих дочерей атмосферу сознания Кришны, чтобы они стали хорошими преданными. Если и ты тоже начнешь заниматься всеми этими греховными делами и отвергнешь принципы сознания Кришны, это будет величайшим несчастьем. Главная ваша забота — это чтобы дети стали сознающими Кришну, если же твой муж не осознает этой ответственности — что поделаешь? Просто соблюдай принципы и моли Кришну помочь тебе. (ПШП (имя опущено), 25 апреля 1973)

73-12 Я познакомился с твоим сыном. Его черты прекрасны, и он производит впечатление отличного брахмачари.  Всегда будь для него примером, а для этого не отклоняйся от сознания Кришны, и тогда ты станешь идеальной матерью. (ПШП Кадамба-даси, 8 декабря 1973)

74-06 Тысячу раз благодарю тебя за то, что ты так великолепно поклоняешься Божествам — это видно на цветных фотографиях, которые ты прислал. С самого раннего детства я тоже поклонялся Господу Джаганнатхе. Когда мне было шесть лет, отец подарил мне ратху, и я устраивал Ратха-ятру в своем квартале. А сейчас ты поклоняешься Господу Джаганнатхе в западном мире, и поклоняешься так роскошно! Это доставляет мне огромную радость. Снова и снова благодарю тебя за то, как ты ведешь поклонение Божествам в филадельфийском храме. Что касается церемонии Ратха, то продолжай работать над ней, я приеду на праздник в следующем году. А ты продолжай проводить эту великолепную церемонию для горожан. Я уверен, что она будет иметь успех. (ПШП Равиндра-Сварупе, 10 июня 1974)

74-09 Сим уведомляю, что получил твое письмо от 5 и 9 сентября 1974, с приложением газетных вырезок о моем посещении Ратха-ятры в Чикаго. Вырезки великолепны, и я хочу, чтобы они были выставлены здесь, на маяйпурском фестивале Гаура-пурнимы. Мне очень понравился твой фестиваль в Чикаго, и я хотел бы, чтобы в будущем году ты усилил его. Этот праздник Ратха-ятры дорог мне с самого детства, и я очень благодарен тебе за то, что ты проводишь в Чикаго этот праздник. (ПШП Шри Говинде, 29 сентября 1974)

74-12 Сейчас ты воспитываешь своего третьего ребенка. Ты становишься все более и более ответственным за этих живых существ, которые зависят от тебя. Ты должен позаботиться о том, что они не приняли нового рождения в этом материальном мире. Это твоя обязанность. Поэтому ты и твоя добрая супруга должны прилагать большие совместные усилия, чтобы обрести полное сознание Кришны с помощью того простого и возвышенного метода, который я дал. Просто следуя этому методу без отклонений, повторяя шестнадцать кругов, соблюдая четыре заповеди, посещая лекции и мангала-арати, рано вставая, вы постепенно возвыситесь до уровня чистой любви. (ПШП Джагадише, 28 декабря 1974)

75-03 По поводу твоего маленького сына: не огорчайся, что он такой озорной. Для маленького мальчика это вполне естественно. Ничего необычного в этом нет. Молись Кришне, чтобы он стал великим проповедником и сама постарайся научить его этому, став сознающей Кришну матерью. (ПШП Шивани-деви-даси, 14 марта 1975)
75-10 Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения и передай их также своей жене Гауридеви и ребенку. Прилагаю к этому письму несколько заграничных марок для твоего любимого сына Киртаны. (ПШП Картикее, 19 октября 1975)

75-11 Когда ребенком я приходил в находившийся по соседству храм Малликов, я думал: «Когда же и у меня будет такое красивое Божество, чтобы я мог Ему поклоняться?» — а сейчас Кришна так добр ко мне, что я открываю храмы по всему миру. Я хочу, чтобы прежде, чем я умру, было открыто 108 храмов, а ты подумай, как это сделать. Устраивай программы, обучай преданных. Все храмы — и в Мельбурне, и в Париже, и в Лондоне, и в Бомбее — очень хороши. Все сделано ярко, великолепно. Божествам оказывают искреннее служение. Обязанность Джи-Би-Си состоит сейчас в том, чтобы поддерживать все это. [Члены Джи-Би-Си] обязаны вдохновлять и поддерживать. (ПШП Мадхудвише Свами, 10 ноября 1975)

77-03 Из твоего письма я понял, что ты и твой брат Индреша — великие преданные. Вам очень посчастливилось, что ваши родители — преданные, и вы с самого раннего детства обращены в сознание Кришны. Мне тоже посчастливилось иметь родителей-преданных. Когда я был маленьким, они подарили мне Радху-Кришну, чтобы я Им поклонялся, а кроме того я проводил, вместе со своими юными друзьями, праздник Ратха-ятры. Я всегда помню о вас, о том, какие вы хорошие преданные. Пожалуйста, продолжайте служить Шримати Туласи-деви и Радхе с Кришной, и тогда ваша жизнь будет возвышенной. (ПШП Минакши, 16 марта 1977)

Уход за ребенком

69-03 Нет, не думаю, что маленьким детям надо давать Джаганнатху, потому что они не будут заботиться о Нем должным образом и будут совершать оскорбления. В этой стране родители не подают должного примера поклонения Божествам во всех аспектах. Например, я в детстве видел, как мой отец склоняется перед Божествами и выражает Им почтение, и, глядя на него, делал то же самое. Но здесь так не делается, поэтому будет лучше проявить осторожность, давая Джаганнатху [детям]. (ПШП Сатьябхаме, 30 марта 1969)

70-01 Я очень рад, что ты так быстро учишься математике. Пять плюс пять будет десять. Два плюс два будет четыре. Ну, а Кришна плюс всё — будет Вриндаван. Не забывай Кришну, и ты всегда будешь пребывать во Вриндаване. (ПШП Экендре, 24 января 1970)

71-09 Кришна благословил тебя замечательным ребенком, Ананга-даси, и мне очень и очень приятно, что она проявляет некоторую привязанность к Господу Джаганнатхе. Это очень хорошо. И ничего плохого в том, что она играет с Господом Джаганнатхой, нет, но как уберечь Божество, чтобы ребенок по своей прихоти не сломал Его, не положил в грязное место или вовсе не выбросил? Ты же не можешь постоянно контролировать ее. Поэтому такому маленькому ребенку Божество Господа Джаганнатхи давать не следует. Пусть она немного подрастет, чтобы она была способна соблюдать какие-то правила, и тогда уже можно будет дать ей Божество. (ПШП Шарадии-деви, 25 сентября 1971)

71-11 У тебя есть естественная склонность учить маленьких детей, и я думаю, что ты должна использовать ее, чтобы обучать маленьких жителей Гамбурга сознанию Кришны. Детям особенно нравятся игры Кришны, так что начать можно с чтения им книги «Кришна». Они еще не покрыты ложным престижем и легко примут тапасью — с таким восторгом, как будто это игра! Взгляни на юных брахмачари в Индии. Гуру только скажет: «Сделай то, сделай это», — и они тут же делают. Они идут на улицу и целый день на жаре собирают подаяние, потом возвращаются с пригоршней риса и ложатся отдыхать на голом полу. И это им нравится, им приятно трудиться изо всех сил. Чрезвычайно важно приучать детей терпеть различные трудности и ограничения с самого детства. В более позднем возрасте ни один человек не откажется от того, что он принял как стандарт наслаждения, ради понижения этого стандарта. Поэтому я думаю, ты должна без промедления начать проводить регулярные занятия и рекламировать их. Насколько я понимаю, немцы весьма склонны к содержанию детей в детских садах, так пусть отдают своих детей нам, и мы дадим им высшее образование. (ПШП Химавати, 17 ноября 1971)

72-02 Твоя идея открыть в Новом Вриндаване детский сад — очень хорошее предложение. Можешь немедленно приниматься за дело, посоветовавшись с остальными. Однако учти, что мы обучаем детей бхакти, приобщая их к [духовной] практике и ослабляя их стремление к играм. Если дети просто делают все то, что делают старшие, то есть, регулярно посещают мангала-арати, рано встают, повторяют мантру, едят прасад, заглядывают в книги, поклоняются Божествам и т.д., они естественным образом научаются должным вещам, и тогда необходимости в специальном обучении уже нет. Дети всегда делают то, что видят, поэтому если, благодаря доброму общению с родителями и другими старшими, они утвердятся в сознании Кришны, и если они не будут испорчены навязыванием им искусственного уровня потребления, они будут думать, что аскетическая жизнь — это очень весело. В Индии можно видеть, как юных брахмачари посылают просить подаяние для духовного учителя, чтобы научить их смирению и непривязанности. Они проводят целый день на жаре, а вечером возвращаются, съедают пригоршню риса и спят без одеяла на голом полу — и им очень даже нравится такая жизнь. 
Вот как мы обучаем наших детей сознанию Кришны — организуем их жизнь так, чтобы они участвовали в нашей ежедневной программе и общались с преданными Кришны, даем им духовную реализацию, прививая мысль, что жертвы и тапасья ради достижения высшей цели  — это и есть самый замечательный образ жизни. Мы не даем им много играть и не обучаем их играм. Все эти так называемые научные методы обучения искусственны, в них нет необходимости, и, в общем, я не очень верю в эту систему Монтессори, как и в любую другую систему обучения. А вот идея поставить алтари, чтобы учить детей поклонению Божествам хороша. (ПШП Сатьябхаме, 28 февраля 1972)

72-05 Я видел здесь, в Лос-Анджелесе, твою жену Нандарани, она прекрасно себя чувствует. Я хочу, чтобы она помогла мне исправить ситуацию в далласской школе, поехав туда и взявшись за обучение детей. Если детям предоставить возможность играть, как играл Кришна со своими друзьями-пастушками, затем немного азбуки, затем даршан Божеств и арати, затем какой-то прасад, они таким образом будут постоянно переключаться с одного вида деятельности на другой и будут всегда веселы и жизнерадостны, и уже в раннем возрасте превратятся в твердых преданных. Маленькие дети лучше всего учатся всему этому от матери или вообще от женщин. Поэтому я думаю, что некоторые матери наших детей должны отправиться в Даллас и принять на себя ответственность за обучение детей, в особенности, за обучение их тому, как подражать играм маленького Кришны. Если попросить ребенка изобразить дерево, он тут же поднимет руки и скажет: «Вот, я дерево». Если попросить его быть коровой, он станет на четвереньки, и его можно будет погонять хворостиной и говорить: «Пошла, пошла!» А если какой-то ребенок будет плохо есть прасад, ему можно сказать: «Ты корова, сейчас корова должна поесть травки», — и от тут же станет на четвереньки и начнет есть прасад, как коровы едят траву. Так надо обучать наших детей в далласской школе, потому что я хочу, чтобы новое поколение преданных успешно несло эту великую миссию дальше. (ПШП Даянанде, 20 мая 1972)

72-06 Для обучения совсем маленьких детей лучше всего подходят женщины, особенно если они сами — матери, когда же дети становятся брахмачари, в пять-шесть лет, их уже должны учить мужчины. Если Стока-Кришне трудно управляться со всеми делами, найди ему в помощь нескольких человек из твоей зоны. Пусть он занимается организацией и будет ответственным за все, а остальные должны следовать его указаниям и освободить ему время, чтобы он мог за всем следить. (ПШП Сатсварупе, 16 июня 1972)

72-07 Я удивлен, что ты хочешь отдать своего ребенка другим людям, пусть даже и преданным. Для тебя поклонение ребенку [должно быть] важнее поклонения Божеству. Если у тебя не хватает времени на ребенка, прекрати исполнение обязанностей пуджари. Ты должна как следует заботиться о своем сыне, пока ему не исполнится, как минимум, четыре года, и если после этого у тебя не будет возможности заботиться о нем, я позабочусь о нем сам. Этих детей послал нам Кришна, они вайшнавы, и мы должны очень тщательно их оберегать. Это не обычные дети, это дети Вайкунтхи, и нам очень повезло, что у нас есть возможность помогать им прогрессировать в сознании Кришны. Это величайшая ответственность, не пренебрегай ею и не заблуждайся. Твои обязанности предельно ясны. (ПШП Арундхати, 30 июля 1972)

75-10 Создать детский сад — это очень хорошая идея. (ПШП Рамешвара-дасу, 17 октября 1975)

75-11 Программа развития детского сада очень важна. Хорошо, что матерей можно будет освободить, чтобы они больше внимания уделяли преданному служению. Женщины не должны ограничиваться простым воспроизводством, они тоже должны развивать свою преданность. (ПШП Джаятиртха-дасу, 20 ноября 1975)

76-04 Что касается занятий Химавати, то она организует здесь, во Вриндаване детский сад для малышей. (ПШП Хамсадуте Махарадже, 2 апреля 1976)

Дети в сознании Кришны

65-11 Благодарю тебя за письмо от 9 числа текущего месяца. Я весьма рад, что твой маленький Биджо растет, и в нем просыпается дух приключений. Обычно сын перенимает качества матери, а дочь — качества отца. Такие дети счастливы в жизни. Ты переняла качества своего отца — умного человека, а твой сын будет таким же умным, как ты, так что он вырастет таким же, как твой благородный отец. Желаю тебе, чтобы твои растущие дети приносили тебе все больше счастья. Гляди-ка: я — Старый Биджо, вот почему в своем преклонном возрасте я пустился в приключение, и, так же, как твоему маленькому Биджо требуется помощь в его маленьких приключениях, твоему старому Биджо также нужна твоя помощь в его приключениях в Америке. (ПШП Салли, 13 ноября 1965)

68-05 Большое тебе спасибо за твое письмо от 14 мая 1968, я отметил твои добрые чувства с благодарностью. Не дожидайся следующей жизни, чтобы завершить дело осознания Кришны. Постарайся закончить его в этой жизни. И молись Кришне, чтобы если ты не успеешь осознать Кришну в этой жизни, Он дал тебе шанс родиться в семье,  которой и мать, и отец сознают Кришну. Это редкостная возможность. Подобным образом, ребенок, который сейчас приходит в вашу семью, скорее всего, занимался осознанием Кришны в своей предыдущей жизни. Я уже давно не имел вестей от твоего мужа. (ПШП Малати, 28 мая 1968)

68-08 Относительно проблемы детей: могу сказать, что все наши дети, рожденные от родителей-преданных, желанны. Нам нужны сотни таких детей, ведь мы надеемся в будущем изменить весь мир, поскольку ребенок — это отец взрослого. В любом случае, я видел, что Малати очень хорошо ухаживает за своим ребенком. Она приходила ко мне каждый день, и ребенок играл и никогда не плакал. И ребенок Лилавати тоже никогда не плачет и никому не мешает. Лилавати постоянно приходила со своим ребенком. Так что все зависит от матери. Надо научиться ухаживать за ребенком так, чтобы ему было хорошо, тогда он не будет плакать. Ребенок плачет только тогда, когда чувствует дискомфорт, а комфорт и дискомфорт ребенка зависят от того, сколько внимания уделяет ему мать. 
	Итак, лучше всего воспитывать наших новорожденных детей так, чтобы они всегда были удовлетворены и не мешали проведению программ, чтобы никто не жаловался. Но не может быть никаких строгих правил или установок, что подросших детей, 7-8 лет, мы признаём, а никаких других детей не признаём. Так нельзя, и я никогда не дам разрешения на установление подобного правила. Наоборот, я принимаю ребенка с самого рождения, чтобы духовная вибрация могла войти в его уши, и он с самого начала своей жизни уже мог очищаться. Но, конечно, детям нельзя позволять беспокоить всех на собраниях своим криком. Матери отвечают за то, чтобы ребенку было комфортно, и он никого не беспокоил. (ПШП Кришне-деви, 21 августа 1968)
68-10 Весьма вдохновляет, что твоя группа санкиртаны каждый день собирает какие-то пожертвования, вдохновляет и то, что вы продаете «Обратно к Богу». У группы санкиртаны, которую здесь возглавляет Тамала-Кришна, дела тоже идут хорошо. Насколько я понял, сын Туласи-Деви, Карнапура, выбрал во время церемонии анна-прашаны монеты. Это очень хорошо. Думаю, этот мальчик заработает достаточно денег для распространения сознания Кришны. (ПШП Чидананде, 15 октября 1968)

68-12 Из твоего письма я понял, что ты стремишься стать домохозяином. Это очень хорошо. Нам нужно много домохозяев, которые могли бы подавать пример того, как в сознании Кришны можно вести чистую и здоровую жизнь, даже в семье. Кроме того, нам нужно множество сознающих Кришну детей, чтобы показать, как прекрасно может развиваться ребенок, когда он следует принципам сознания Бога. (ПШП Нандакишоре, 11 декабря 1968)
69-07 Весьма благодарен тебе за письмо от 15 июля 1969. Я очень часто думаю о тебе и считаю тебя самой идеальной женой-преданной. Твой муж Адвайта очень много и усердно трудится в сознании Кришны, а когда муж хорошо исполняет свои обязанности, это идет в заслугу не только мужу, но и жене. Материалистический брак несет обычно слишком много невзгод и разочарований, поскольку главным принципом и мужа, и жены является удовлетворение собственных чувств. Поэтому конфликты и разводы неизбежны. Но в браке сознающих Кришну людей главное для мужа и жены — служить Кришне и помогать друг другу развиваться в духовной жизни. Таким образом, муж и жена являются благодетелями друг для друга, поэтому ни о каких серьезных разногласиях или разводе и речи нет. Я уверен, что твоя дочь Нандини очень и очень удачлива, раз у нее такие прекрасные родители-преданные Господа Кришны.  В Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит нам, что если человек рождается в семье преданных, это означает, что он был самым благочестивым среди всех живых существ. Так что постарайся воспитать Нандини в сознании Кришны, и Кришна прольет на тебя и твою семью все Свои благословения. По поводу твоего вопроса, можно ли провести для твоего ребенка церемонию с предложением Шримад-Бхагаватам и монет — да, это можно. Несколько месяцев назад эта церемония была проведена для Вишну-арати, дочери Кришны-деви и Динеш-Чандры, и Вишну-арати выбрала Бхагаватам. (ПШП Балаи, 21 июля 1969)

75-09 Сим уведомляю, что получил твою телеграмму по поводу ребенка, который родился у Рама-Прасада. Что касается имени, вы можете назвать ребенка Бхактивардхана-дасом. Я посылаю все свои благословения, чтобы этот ребенок мог вырасти чистым вайшнавом. Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии. (ПШП Мадхудвише Свами, 4 сентября 1975)

75-11 Я обратил внимание на то, что твоя жена родила девочку. Другие твои дети — тоже даси, или у тебя есть и дасы? Нам нужно больше дасов, чем даси. (ПШП Бахудака-дасу, 10 ноября 1975)

77-03 Из твоего письма я понял, что ты и твой брат Индреша — великие преданные. Вам очень посчастливилось, что ваши родители — преданные, и вы с самого раннего детства обращены в сознание Кришны. Мне тоже посчастливилось иметь родителей-преданных. Когда я был маленьким, они подарили мне Радху-Кришну, чтобы я Им поклонялся, а кроме того я проводил, вместе со своими юными друзьями, праздник Ратха-ятры. Я всегда помню о вас, о том, какие вы хорошие преданные. Пожалуйста, продолжайте служить Шримати Туласи-деви и Радхе с Кришной, и тогда ваша жизнь будет возвышенной. (ПШП Минакши, 16 марта 1977)

Дети и дисциплина 

69-03 Следи хорошенько за Нароттама-дасом. Это очень хороший мальчик. Иногда он подпадает под влияние майи, но в этом нет ничего удивительного. Пожалуйста, опекайте этого мальчика как можно лучше, а ты, когда поедешь в Нью-Йорк, возьми его с собой, чтобы я мог его повидать. (ПШП Химавати, 23 марта 1969)

72-04 Насчет того, что я отругал тебя в Майяпуре за твои вопросы — любого своего ученика я ругаю только из любви. Обязанность отца — воспитать своего сына сильным человеком, полезным гражданином, и иногда он может пожурить сына, чтобы научить его. Но строгость эта нужна только для блага сына. Вы все мои духовные дети, и моя единственная забота  — видеть вас сильными в преданности Господу Кришне, поэтому иногда я могу вас и выругать, но вы должны всегда помнить, что  это делается с любовью и только ради вашего блага. Ты умный мальчик, и я хочу научить тебя так, чтобы ты мог с полной убежденностью проповедовать великую философию сознания Кришны и помочь мне освободить все духовно страждущие души этого мира. Поэтому ты должен принять мою брань как свою возможность продвинуться в сознании Кришны, и никак иначе. (ПШП Ниранджане, 12 апреля 1972)

72-05 Нам столько нужно сделать! Нам нужно общаться с огромным количеством людей, и у каждого своя личность. Пожалуйста, используй их энергию и в то же время следи, чтобы они были удовлетворены. В этом искусство руководителя. Если человек назначен руководить, другие должны подчиняться ему и слушаться его. «Послушание — первый закон дисциплины».  Люди указывают на [чужие] промахи, но сами они не исполняют свой долг, потому и ищут промахи у других. Они пришли служить, а служить не хотят, вот и ищут себе оправдания: «О, вот тут неправильно! Я ухожу». Работники не должны выискивать недостатки. (ПШП Гирирадже, 15 мая 1972)

72-11 Единственно, я очень огорчен, что ты оставила общество преданных из-за этого случая в гурукуле. Теперь ты живешь одна, так как твое сердце ранено тем, что тебе приходилось наблюдать, как порой с детьми обращались плохо, и никто не прислушался к твоему доброму совету. Но ты можешь быть уверена, что я постоянно пекусь о благе своих учеников, поэтому я принимаю меры, чтобы исправить это несчастное положение. Сейчас я советую тебе отложить в сторону все эти чувства и снова наполнить свою жизнь преданным служением в сознании Кришны, и если ты вернешься в далласскую школу и покажешь другим учителям, как правильно учить и дисциплинировать учеников, это будет великое служение. Я посылаю копию этого письма вместе с твоим письмом Сатсварупе и прошу его немедленно уделить этим письмам внимание. 
	Теперь по сути. Детей ни в коем случае нельзя бить, как я уже говорил. Им нужно очень строго показывать палку. Если человек не справляется с этим, значит, он непригоден к тому, чтобы быть учителем. Если ребенок правильно обучен в сознании Кришны, он никогда не уйдет. Это означает, что у него должно быть две вещи: любовь и образование. Поэтому, если ребенка бьют, ему будет трудно принимать все в духе любви, и если он уже достаточно большой, он может пожелать уйти — в этом вся опасность. Так почему же происходит все это — маршировка под джапу, недостаточное количество молока, слишком жесткие требования в связи с распорядком дня, битье маленьких детей? Зачем все это навязывается? Зачем они вводят такие новшества, как маршировка с джапой, как в армии? И что я могу сделать, находясь на таком расстоянии? Пока дети маленькие, они должны играть и бегать. А читать джапу из-под палки — это не метод. Итак, я задал тебе направление, по мелким деталям со мной консультироваться не нужно: для этого есть ответственные лица. Если там нет ни одного человека, который мог бы управиться с этим делом, что могу сделать я? Сейчас, если тебе ясно, как нужно действовать, ты можешь снова поехать туда и занять какой-нибудь ответственный пост, чтобы исправить положение. На самом деле это твой долг. Нельзя же так: чуть только возникли разногласия, я поворачиваюсь и с негодованием удаляюсь. Нет. Это не по-вайшнавски. По-вайшнавски будет так: ну и что, что возникли разногласия? Мой духовный учитель велел мне делать то-то и то-то, и я буду это делать, вот и всё. (ПШП Бханутанья-даси, 18 ноября 1972)

72-11 Я очень рад, что дети в гурукуле делают успехи в своем образовании в сознании Кришны, это приятно слышать. Да, если мы просто будем правильно их учить, из них вырастут преданные высочайшего уровня. А что это за обучение? Их просто нужно занимать так,  чтобы они каждую минуту так или иначе помнили Кришну, вот и все. Это процесс не механический, нельзя думать, что если мы заставим их делать то-то и то-то, из них получится то-то и то-то. Нет, мы личности, и Кришна — личность, и наши отношения с Ним Он всегда оставляет открытыми, как добровольное соглашение и добровольную установку: «Да, Кришна, я с радостью сделаю все, что Ты захочешь». Такая радостная готовность повиноваться возможна только там, где есть любовь. А когда есть любовь: «О, я с радостью сделаю все, что Ты хочешь!» Это бхакти, это сознание Кришны. 
	Подобным образом, если мы развиваем в детях естественную для них склонность любить Кришну, если мы вдохновляем их на это, тогда мы сможем воспитать из них людей высочайшего уровня. Тогда они всегда с радостью сделают для тебя все, о чем ты их попросишь. Я слышал, детей несколько раз били палкой. Конечно, я не знаю, как оно было на самом деле, но этого делать нельзя. Можно показывать палку, пугать, но наивысшее искусство состоит в том, чтобы так или иначе,  хитростью или еще как — избегать насилия и побуждать детей повиноваться из любви. Это по-настоящему успешный метод поддержания дисциплины. (ПШП Рупа-виласе, 18 ноября 1972)

72-12 По поводу твоего вопроса, можно ли применять к детям силу: нет, нельзя силой заставлять детей делать что-либо. Кто это выдумал? Если мы хотим, чтоб дети стали великими преданными, их надо воспитывать с любовью, а не способом отрицания. Конечно, если они ведут себя плохо, мы можем показать им палку, но мы никогда не должны применять ее. Ребенок соображает слабо, поэтому его можно перехитрить и заставить слушаться, разыграв его, и он будет вести себя правильно. Но силу не применяй никогда, особенно в том, что касается его джапы и других аспектов духовного обучения. Это испортит его, и в будущем он не захочет заниматься тем, к чему его принуждали. (ПШП Брахманья-Тиртхе, 10 декабря 1972)

76-01 Да, постарайся как можно больше вдохновлять [преданных на] распространение книг. Книги — основа нашего Движения. Если людям нравятся наши книги, то это потому, что мы не отклоняемся от пути, начертанного возвышенными преданными. Мы не пишем ничего по собственной прихоти. Что касается преданных, которые неохотно распространяют книги из-за того, что их заставляют это делать, — какое-то давление необходимо, особенно на первых порах. Конечно, его нужно применять должным образом, чтобы не оставить неприятного осадка. Но спонтанного служения можно ожидать только от развитых преданных. Ребенка вначале заставляют ходить в школу и заставляют читать. Через некоторое время он уже сам хочет читать, и его уже не надо заставлять. Каждый из нас имеет подобный опыт. Это ваидхи-бхакти — ваидхи означает «должен». Иногда преданным обещают, что лучший распространитель получит тарелку маха-прасада. Ничего дурного в этом нет. Конечно, человек должен служить Кришне изо всех сил, не ожидая за это никакой награды — служение есть само по себе награда. Но осознание этого факта требует времени, а пока такой уровень не достигнут, требуется некоторое давление или стимул. (ПШП Тушта-Кришне Махарадже, 9 января 1976)

Детские игры

69-07 Очень благодарен тебе за твое письмо от 23 июля 1969 с фотографиями твоей маленькой дочки. Фотографии чудесны, я радовался, глядя на то, как весела и жизнерадостна Субхадра. Ты пишешь, что она уже с большим энтузиазмом принимает участие в санкиртане, учи же ее как следует. Если такого благочестивого ребенка правильно воспитывать, как вы с Мурари это и делаете, он в будущем сыграет весьма важную роль в нашем Обществе, будет помогать исправлять мир, проповедуя сознание Кришны. Маленькие дети нередко бывают веселы и жизнерадостны, однако эта материальная веселость очень быстро проходит. Но в сознании Кришны, поскольку душа по своей природе полна радости и блаженна, радость эта только возрастает, по мере того, как возрастает блаженство служения Кришне. Сейчас у твоей дочери есть отличная возможность покончить с рождениями в материальном мире, поэтому воспитывай ее как следует. Кришна вознаградит тебя за это. Я понял, что ты ищешь, с кем бы твой ребенок мог играть. Мы думали организовать такое место для множества детей в Новом Вриндаване, но пока что это, кажется, нелегко, потому что там нет соответствующих условий. (ПШП Лилавати, 31 июля 1969)

71-08 Твои идеи насчет игрушек неплохи, но это предложение не кажется мне очень уж серьезным. Тебе придется отдавать этому делу время, а ты в это время мог бы продавать журналы и книги. Наши дети в сознании Кришны не слишком склонны к играм и игрушкам. Им с самого начала дают четки, и они с радостью повторяют на них мантру. Так что я не советую тебе этим  заниматься, потому что это отнимет слишком много времени. Но все таки: думаешь ли ты, что они найдут сбыт на рынке? Не думаю, что на них будет массовый спрос. (ПШП Лочана-дасу, 17 августа 1971)

72-06 Да, подтверждением [верности] твоего метода преподавания должны стать духовное продвижение и живой энтузиазм детей. Если предоставить им возможность поклоняться Божеству, с полной серьезностью исполняя арати, а также постоянно заниматься разнообразной деятельностью, в центре которой находится Кришна, тогда их образование будет абсолютно успешным. Детям надо давать наставления, используя их естественную склонность к игре, и учить их играть в игры, похожие на игры Кришны, в пастушков, коров, павлинов, демонов, и таким образом, если они постоянно будут думать о Кришне в игре, как будто они постоянно общаются с Кришной, они очень быстро осозн?ют Кришну. В дополнение нужно давать немного наук, затем прасад, затем поклонение Божествам, снова игры Кришны, какой-нибудь киртан, еще немного азбуки, и т.д. Таким образом, пусть их тела и умы будут постоянно заняты разнообразной деятельностью. Дети по природе своей непоседливы, поэтому им понравятся частые перемены. (ПШП Стока-Кришне, 13 июня 1972)

72-06 Что касается детей, то они должны знать просто четыре вещи: 1. всегда думай о Кришне; 2. стань преданным Кришны; 3. поклоняйся Кришне; 4. предлагай Кришне поклоны. Этим четырем вещам они должны научиться, а все остальное приложится, и они станут образованными людьми. Дай им хорошую пищу, и пусть они играют. Одни могут быть пастушк?ми, другие коровами и т.п. Играй, ешь и пребывай в сознании Кришны. Как только они начинают играть, их охватывает энтузиазм, нужно только направлять их, вот и все. Они должны посещать обычные арати и танцевать перед Божествами, как это делают дети в Лос-Анджелесе. Не надо устраивать каких-то особых арати для детей, а вот учиться вести арати они могут в классе, перед изображением. Они должны ложиться спать около 9 часов вечера, подниматься в 4 на мангала-арати и немного отдыхать в середине дня. (ПШП Сатсварупе, 16 июня 1972)

72-07 Что касается школы Сумати Морарджи, то надо превратить детей в вайшнавов, используя английскую систему обучения. Мы не собираемся подчиняться государственным программам. Детей надо учить по нашим книгам, как только они научаться читать и писать. Идея в том, что мы не принимаем в свою школу тех, кто собирается впоследствии поступать на службу, им мы помочь не можем. Мы можем принимать сыновей богатых и влиятельных людей, которые не будут использовать образование, чтобы есть и спать. Их надо учить просто делать то, что делают старшие, то есть, вставать рано, наводить чистоту, ходить на мангала-арати, читать нашу литературу, петь, ходить на санкиртану, а кроме того — азбука, математика, география, история, и все. А маленьких детей надо учить играм Кришны: один пусть будет коровой, другой пастушком, они могут ходить в лес, там будут демоны, а Кришна будет их убивать. Пусть дети играют в игры Кришны, потом посещают арати, потом учатся азбуке, опять играют, проводят киртан, еще немного наук, и так, постоянно меняя деятельность, они не потеряют интереса, и их внимание будет постоянно сосредоточено на Кришне. (ПШП Гирирадже, 30 июля 1972)

72-11 Детей ни в коем случае нельзя бить, как я уже говорил. Им нужно очень строго показывать палку. Если человек не справляется с этим, значит, он непригоден к тому, чтобы быть учителем. Если ребенок правильно обучен в сознании Кришны, он никогда не уйдет. Это означает, что у него должно быть две вещи: любовь и образование. Поэтому, если ребенка бьют, ему будет трудно принимать все в духе любви, и если он уже достаточно большой, он может пожелать уйти — в этом вся опасность. Так почему же происходит все это — маршировка под джапу, недостаточное количество молока, слишком жесткие требования в связи с распорядком дня, битье маленьких детей? Зачем все это навязывается? Зачем они вводят такие новшества, как маршировка с джапой, как в армии? И что я могу сделать, находясь на таком расстоянии? Пока дети маленькие, они должны играть и бегать. А читать джапу из-под палки — это не метод. 
Итак, я задал тебе направление, по мелким деталям со мной консультироваться не нужно: для этого есть ответственные лица. Если там нет ни одного человека, который мог бы управиться с этим делом, что могу сделать я? Сейчас, если тебе ясно, как нужно действовать, ты можешь снова поехать туда и занять какой-нибудь ответственный пост, чтобы исправить положение. На самом деле это твой долг. Нельзя же так: чуть только возникли разногласия, я поворачиваюсь и с негодованием удаляюсь. Нет. Это не по-вайшнавски. По-вайшнавски будет так: ну и что, что возникли разногласия? Мой духовный учитель велел мне делать то-то и то-то, и я буду это делать, вот и всё. (ПШП Бханутанья-даси, 18 ноября 1972)

Здоровье и питание детей

70-03 Я рад, что дети хорошо чувствуют себя на вольном воздухе, пусть пока наслаждаются жизнью. (ПШП Лилавати, 3 марта 1970)

71-10 Относительно твоей проблемы с учителем: я велел Прадьюмне поехать обучать [преданных] началам санскрита, хотя бы алфавиту, чтобы потом, приехав в Индию, они могли с легкостью выучить санскрит. Ученики должны учиться санскриту с применением и деванагари, и бенгальского алфавита. В Нью-Йорке Сатьябхама написала хорошую книгу для обучения началам санскрита на английском языке. Думаю, что эту книгу надо немедленно напечатать. Если же нет, тогда нужно воспользоваться для обучения [преданных] рукописью. Важно, чтобы о детях должным образом заботились. Бхавананда рассказал мне, что в Новом Вриндаване об учениках совершенно не заботятся, поэтому они все были срочно переведены в Нью-Йорк. Каждый родитель хочет видеть, что о его ребенке заботятся. Это главное. Если дети болеют, то как они смогут учиться? Если их плохо кормят, то это не хорошо для их будущей деятельности. У них должно быть достаточно много молока, а кроме того, их здоровье прекрасно поддержат дал, чапати, овощи и немного фруктов. В роскошной жирной пище нет никакой необходимости, но молоко в высшей степени важно. Большое здание также благоприятно для здоровья детей. Они могут свободно двигаться, бегать и прыгать. (ПШП Сатсварупе, 9 октября 1971)

71-11 Вы спрашиваете, можно ли водить детей к обычному врачу. Почему же нет? Конечно, мы не всегда верим, что эти врачи делают все правильно, но что ж поделаешь? Основной принцип нашей деятельности — делать то, что понравится Кришне. Так что если ваша детка нуждается в медицинской помощи, чтобы служить Кришне, то обеспечить ее такой помощью — это просто практично. То же самое: если правительство дает тебе деньги, то почему бы не использовать их для Кришны? Единственное, чего мы должны избегать — это обмана, мы не должны делать какие-то лживые заявления, чтобы получить деньги. При этом мы рискуем своей высочайшей репутацией праведников. Но если нам хотят дать денег и пищу, мы, конечно, должны принять их. (ПШП Лалита-Кумару и Джамбавати-даси, 27 ноября 1971)

Детские книги

68-05 Да, сделать детскую книжку-раскраску о Кришне  — это очень хороший способ послужить и распространить сознание Кришны среди маленьких детей. Пожалуйста, сделай это. Я дам тебе несколько идей в этом направлении, ты только сообщи, когда будешь готова начать. Это будет великолепное служение. (ПШП Малати, 28 мая 1968)

68-12 Если ты хочешь писать книги для детей, книжки об играх Кришны, я дам тебе несколько хороших идей, а Хамсадута и Химавати помогут тебе с картинками. Я расскажу тебе еще несколько историй о Господе Джаганнатхе. Я очень рад тем изменениям, которые произошли в твоем поведении благодаря поклонению Божествам. Я очень рад, что ты чувствуешь, как, благодаря личной заботе о Джаганнатхе, в тебе растет нежность к Нему, это и есть путь развития нашей любви к Богу. Поклоняться Божеству — значит проявлять [любовь] на практике, а слушать духовного учителя —  питать саму идею. Сознание Кришны так прекрасно, что каждый, кто получил хотя бы некоторый вкус, начинает чувствовать разницу между своей прежней жизнью и жизнью в сознании Кришны. Это происходит не только с тобой, но и с каждым, кому посчастливилось соприкоснуться с Кришной. (ПШП Сатьябхаме, 27 декабря 1968)

69-03 Да, идея начать [издавать] книжки для нашей школы в Новом Вриндаване очень хороша… Я дам тебе наставления, как сделать все правильно. (ПШП Сатьябхаме, 24 марта 1969)

69-03 Кажется, я ответил на твое предыдущее письмо. Надеюсь, к этому времени ты уже получила ответ. Я очень рад, что ты счастлива в Новом Вриндаване. Основной принцип нашей жизни во Вриндаване — забота о коровах. Если мы сможем держать достаточное количество коров и сами выращивать для себя пищу, то мы покажем твоим соотечественникам новый способ жизни — совершенно духовную жизнь в здоровой атмосфере божественного сознания. И у тебя будут широкие возможности учить детей и писать книги для них, ведь в Пуранах, Махабхарате, Шримад-Бхагаватам и других книгах огромное количество материала для подобных публикаций. В истории описаны тысячи событий, в которых проявляются идеальные качества людей. Если мы снабдим эти описания подходящими картинками, это будет отличная вещь, и люди с удовольствием будут приобретать такие книги. (ПШП Сатьябхаме, 30 марта 1969)

70-03 По поводу сокращения книги «Кришна»: я прочитал сокращенный вариант, и он мне понравился. Старайся работать над ним, когда позволяет время. Можешь пока сделать несколько ксерокопий, а позже мы изыщем возможность напечатать эту книгу. (ПШП Сатьябхаме, 14 марта 1970)

70-03 Да, ты можешь делать хорошие детские книжки. Свяжись с Сатьябхамой, которая сейчас уже работает над сокращенной версией книги «Кришна». А ты продолжай рисовать. Со временем, с развитием любви и опыта преданности, твои картины станут всепривлекательными, потому что их тема совершенно духовна и авторитетна. Однако пока что ты пишешь, что нарисовала Мать Яшоду светло-голубого цвета. Пожалуйста, сообщи мне, откуда ты получила такую информацию. Яшоду и Махараджу Нанду надо изображать такого цвета, какого бывают обычно индийцы — смуглыми, светло-коричневого цвета, как пшеница. (ПШП Экаяни, 15 марта 1970)

70-07 Я рад, что у тебя есть опыт и талант, а также желание писать детские книжки о сознании Кришны. Я получил весьма вдохновляющий отчет от Шьямасундары о том, что школьники в деревнях Англии и Голландии очень вдохновлены сознанием Кришны и готовы принять его, и их наставники с воодушевлением вводят нашу программу. Ты можешь написать множество книг для детей и вставить в них иллюстрации, и они, конечно же, будут иметь успех. 
	Книги должны быть написаны простым языком. Прежде всего постарайся объяснить, кто такой Бог, затем, каковы отношения Бога с миром и живыми существами. Затем объясни, каковы наши обязанности в этих взаимоотношениях с Богом. Таким образом, ясно пропиши каждую тему. То, что человек узнает в детстве, остается с ним на всю жизнь. Так что это очень и очень важное дело. Пожалуйста, занимайся им с большим тщанием и с полным пониманием серьезности наших целей. Пусть Кришна благословит твои искренние усилия в служении Ему. Чем больше ты трудишься для Кришны, тем больше благоразумия Он даст тебе, чтобы ты мог продолжать свое любовное служение Ему. (ПШП Йогешваре, 19 июля 1970)

70-07 Относительно твоей программы для школ: Йогешвара собирается написать несколько книг для детей. Пусть пишет и представляет их в школах. Если в книгах будут красивые картинки, они приобретут популярность. Я уже сказал, а теперь повторяю: идите по деревням и пробуждайте интерес к сознанию Кришны. (ПШП Шьямасундаре, 19 июля 1970)

70-07 Твои детские книги на темы сознания Кришны — это очень хорошая работа. У нас много детей теперь в Новом Вриндаване, и нам известно, что в Англии и Голландии школьники с воодушевлением принимают метод пения «Харе Кришна». А то, что человек узнал в ранние годы, останется с ним на всю жизнь, поэтому постарайся как можно более тщательно, прямо и просто объяснить, Кто такой Кришна, кто такие мы, что представляет собой материальный мир, каковы отношения Кришны с живыми существами, как мы должны действовать в этих отношениях, и т.д. А если ты сможешь проиллюстрировать эти книги, они, без сомнения, приобретут огромную популярность в школах. Шриман Йогешвара занимается тем же самым в Лондоне. Посоветуйся с мужем и сделай несколько детских книг о сознании Кришны, а мы поищем возможность напечатать их. Ты ведь еще и прекрасный художник, так что, я думаю, это предприятие будет иметь успех. (ПШП Экаяни-даси, 25 июля 1970)

70-10 Сим благодарю тебя за письмо от 21 сентября 1970, а также за экземпляр книги «Кто такой Бог? Введение в сознание Кришны для детей», которую ты, как я заметил, сделал весьма тщательно. 
Я просмотрел книгу, и она мне очень понравилась. Девананда и другие тоже видели ее и высоко оценили твои усилия. Однако, мне кажется, эта книга предназначена не столько для детей, сколько для подростков десяти-пятнадцати лет. А нам остро необходимы книги для маленьких детей, от пяти до десяти лет. Еще одна вещь, за которой тебе нужно проследить — это то, что каждый тезис или обсуждаемый пример, должны быть хорошо освещены с точки зрения современности, чтобы их легко было понять. Эта первая твоя книга — хорошее начало, так что продолжай писать и улучшать качество книг, сделай серию таких книг, и мы изыщем возможность их напечатать. 
Следи также за качеством рисунков, они должны быть по возможности цветными, такими, как делает наш Художественный Отдел в Бостоне. Если у тебя появятся какие-то вопросы, ты можешь связаться с художниками напрямую. Это будет очень хорошо. А пока дай остальным преданным, если у них есть время, почитать все свои работы, и пусть они дают тебе новые идеи. Продолжай писать новые книги; нам нужно много таких книг для распространения в государственных школах, равно как и в наших собственных, и посылай мне наброски, по мере того, как ты их будешь делать. Я буду очень рад их просмотреть. (ПШП Йогешваре, 4 октября 1970)

71-01 Да, можешь изложить некоторые истории в упрощенном виде для детей. Это очень хорошо. Ни сюжет, ни действующих лиц изменять нельзя, ничего нельзя добавлять, нужно лишь изменить язык. Приятно отметить, что ты пишешь эти детские книги в соответствии с академическими стандартами государственной школы. Ты должна серьезно работать в этом направлении совместно с Кришна-Бхамини. Затем твои книги можно будет напечатать в нашей типографии и направить в нью-йоркский центр и все остальные наши центры. Сознание Кришны предназначено для всех, так что мы можем представить твои книги широкому читателю в этом свете. Можешь послать мне по экземпляру некоторых историй, где, как ты пишешь, действуют «говорящие животные», и я скажу тебе, годятся ли они. Продолжай писать такие книги. Делай это как следует, и Кришна благословит тебя. (ПШП Сатьябхама-деви-даси, 27 января 1971)

71-06 Да, эти детские книги очень важны, потому что следующим нашим шагом будет открытие школы в каждом центре. Мы хотим обучать всех детей сознанию Кришны с самого начала их жизни. В Бомбее имеется превосходная перспектива для такой школы, ведь столько детей приходят на арати, принимают прасад и не отказались бы заглянуть и в наши книги. Так что это прекрасная возможность проповедовать нашу миссию. (ПШП Йогешваре, 12 июня 1971)

71-12 Я одобряю твое предложение сделать серию маленьких книжек. Это хорошо. Это будет полезно и для обучения маленьких детей. Если печатный станок работает круглосуточно, значит, все хорошо. Каждое мгновение на нем что-нибудь должно производиться. Карандхара очень меня вдохновил, прислав мне маленькие брошюрки, которые он печатает в Лос-Анджелесе. Я хотел, чтобы наша типография с самого начала печатала такие листовки, но они этого делать не стали: всё хотят догнать и перегнать «Дай Ниппон», а на выходе — ноль. (ПШП Бали-Мардану, 28 декабря 1971)

73-12 Я сейчас читаю книгу «Кришна». Она такая интересная и занимательная! И написана так, что понять может и ребенок. В детстве мы читали одну книгу, «Народные сказки Бенгалии». Она была очень популярна, особенно среди  детей. Почему бы не издать книгу «Кришна» для тех же целей? Можешь получить разрешение от Министерства образования. Это прекрасная книга для учащихся — они могут составить себе представление о нашей культуре и попутно научиться читать. (ПШП Тамала-Кришне Госвами, 13 декабря 1973)

77-03 Наша литература — не сентиментальные рассказы. Она написана для того, чтобы ее поняли разумные люди. Дети и те, у кого детское сознание, пусть лучше поют «Харе Кришна» и едят прасад. Мы не можем разбавлять философию, чтобы сделать ее более приемлемой. Наши книги должны оставаться такими, как есть. Не трать больше времени на подобные попытки. Мы не будем это печатать. У нас есть книги? Пусть теперь стараются их понять, а не могут — пусть поют «Харе Кришна» и едят прасад. (ПШП Лилавати-даси, 31 марта 1977)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> (72-11)  * Их просто нужно занимать так, чтобы они каждую минуту так или иначе помнили Кришну, вот и все.* 
>  Это процесс не механический, нельзя думать, что если мы заставим их делать то-то и то-то, из них получится то-то и то-то. Нет, мы личности, и Кришна — личность, и наши отношения с Ним Он всегда оставляет открытыми, как добровольное соглашение и добровольную установку: «Да, Кришна, я с радостью сделаю все, что Ты захочешь». Такая радостная готовность повиноваться возможна только там, где есть любовь. А когда есть любовь: «О, я с радостью сделаю все, что Ты хочешь!» Это бхакти, это сознание Кришны. 
>  Подобным образом, если мы развиваем в детях естественную для них склонность любить Кришну, если мы вдохновляем их на это, тогда мы сможем воспитать из них людей высочайшего уровня. Тогда они всегда с радостью сделают для тебя все, о чем ты их попросишь. 
> Я слышал, детей несколько раз били палкой. Конечно, я не знаю, как оно было на самом деле, но этого делать нельзя. 
> Можно показывать палку, пугать, но наивысшее искусство состоит в том, чтобы так или иначе, хитростью или еще как — избегать насилия и побуждать детей повиноваться из любви. Это по-настоящему успешный метод поддержания дисциплины. 
> 
> (ПШП Рупа-виласе, 18 ноября 1972)


Джай! Спасибо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Интересно, что про детские книги полностью противоречивые наставления (п.77-03 и остальные письма).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Эти кажущиеся противоречивыми наставления в письмах Шрила Прабхупада использует в соответствии со временем, учитывая личность и место. 
 Тема "противоречивых" наставлений очень интересная. В книге "Нектар Прабхупады" есть хорошие примеры.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Почему вы занимаетесь изобретательством? Чего вам не хватает?*

В 1974 году один из учителей даласской гурукулы придумал новый вид соревновательного обучения для детей. Он назвал его "Кубок Кришны", по типу телевизионной программы под названием "Кубок колледжа Дженерал электрик", где лучшие учащиеся колледжа состязались и выясняли, кто из них самый смекалистый. Так же и "Кубок Кришны" было соревнованием, в котором определялось, кто из учеников лучше всех помнил сюжеты, описанные в книге "Кришна". Соревнующиеся ученики садились за парты перед собравшимися учителями и одноклассниками, и напряженная игра начиналась. Вопросы отличались крайней сложностью, и тот, кто первым находил ответ, должен был нажать кнопку электрического звонка. Нажавший первым имел право дать ответ.
Игра приводила детей в сильное возбуждение и порой кончалась слезами и истерикой проигравших. Некоторые из взрослых преданных в Далласе стали думать, что может быть весь этот "Кубок Кришны" просто-напросто умственная спекуляция. Один из учителей, который поддерживал игру, написал Прабхупаде, ожидая одобрения.
Прабхупада дал следующий ответ.
"Спешу сообщить, что получил твое письмо с описанием игры "Кубок Кришны"; ее проведение нужно немедленно прекратить. Она вызывает перенапряжение в детском мозгу. Почему вы занимаетесь изобретательством? Чего вам не хватает?
Почему вы только придумываете что-то и транжирите деньги? Лучше учите детей в совершенстве владеть санскритом и английским, вместо того, чтобы впустую растрачивать время и деньги. Дети не могут правильно произносить санскрит. Нужно читать его без ошибок. Это необходимо прежде всего. Они должны хорошо произносить санскрит и английский. Хотя с английским нет таких проблем. Если вы способны обеспечивать это, тогда ваше образование правильное".

  Вскоре последовало еще одно письмо, которое Шрила Прабхупада послал одному из представителей Джи-би-си.
 "Я получил письмо про игру "Кубок Кришны" из гурукулы,-писал Прабхупада,-и хочу, чтобы ты знал, что ничего не следует привносить. Все должно оставаться так, как я это организовал. Ничего нельзя прибавлять.
У них в уме нет ясности, поэтому они изобретают разные вещи. Бережно управляй и сохраняй все так, как я это установил."

_Письмо Акшобье дасу от 9 марта 1974 г.
письмо Рупануге дасу от 9 апреля 1974 г._

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада особенно беспокоился, чтобы в отношении детей не было никаких измышлений. Когда кто-либо писал ему, что кто-то побил ребенка, Прабхупада отвечал, что обидчика нужно самого побить.
 Одно значительное отступление было совершено, когда преданный в _гурукуле_ заинтересовался методами обучения Монтессори и попытался ввести их в школе. Прабхупада разгромил их так же, как и "Кубок Кришны". В письме, запрещающем "Кубок Кришны", Прабхупада пишет: "У них в уме нет ясности, поэтому они изобретают разные вещи." Эти слова означают, что мы имеем ясные головы в сознании Кришны тогда, когда всегда следуем _парампаре_, соблюдаем правила и предписания,-тогда эти ложные идеи извне у нас не возникнут.

_"Нектар Прабхупады", Сатсварупа дас Госвами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*"Нам не нужны все эти ритуалы."*
_Из книги "Нектар Прабхупады"_

"Я обсудил содержание твоего письма с Его Божественной Милостью Шрилой Прабхупадой, Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что наши _грихастки_ должны просто повторять пятьдесят кругов перед тем, как зачать ребенка.
  Прабхупада сказал: "Нам не нужны все эти ритуалы. Согласно "Ману-самхите", вы все - _млечхи_ и _яваны_. Вы не имеете права даже коснуться "Ману-самхиты", что уж говорить о том, чтобы переводить ее. Поэтому, если вы будете пытаться следовать "Ману-самхите", то действительно станете _млечхами_ и _яванами_, и ваше продвижение остановится.

_(Письмо от 19 мая 1977 г.)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вложение 8932

*Вести себя естественно и полагаться на Кришну.*

"Насколько я понял, ты ждешь появления прелестного дитя, чтобы воспитать его в сознании Кришны. В этой связи ты должна избегать острой пищи, пока ребенок находится в утробе. 
Что касается естественных родов, то естественное освобождение от беременности происходит, когда мы ведем себя естественно. Насколько я знаю, беременной женщине нельзя есть острые блюда, она не должна ездить на машине, и ей не следует сидеть без дела.
Она должна двигаться и делать какую-нибудь физическую работу. Вот основные правила, которые я видел в Индии. 
Наши женщины рожают естественно. Но что касается вашей страны, особенно образа жизни тут женщин, то здесь могут быть различия.
Я не берусь утверждать с уверенностью. В зависимости от обстоятельств, лучше обратиться к доктору, как это принято.
 В конце концов, Кришна - высший Командующий, поэтому, если ты будешь вести себя естественно и полагаться на Кришну, тогда это произойдет само собой и без трудностей.

_(Письмо от 24 марта 1969 г.)_

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:heart:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На Гаваях к Прабхупаде пришла одна из его учениц, принеся с собой годовалую дочь. Президент храма представил ее, рассказывая, как они пытались найти для этой женщины какой-нибудь способ зарабатывания денег на свои нужды, чтобы она не обременяла без необходимости финансы храма.
 Женщина сказала, что слышала о работе по сбору гуавы на острове. Прабхупада отклонил это предложение, мотивировав тем, что женщина с ребенком не должна заниматься таким изнурительным трудом. Когда она сказала, что в качестве альтернативы этому могла бы распространять его книги, Прабхупада улыбнулся и одобрил: "Да, занимайся этим".
 Пока продолжалась беседа, ребенок начал играть с бумагами на столе Прабхупады.
"Нельзя",-сказал Прабхупада, грозя ребенку пальцем.
 Женщина взяла ребенка и усадила рядом с собой, но девчушка поползла вперед и стала трогать стопы Прабхупады.
 "Нельзя",-воскликнула мать и хотела опять оттащить своего ребенка, но Прабхупада сказал: "Мои бумаги ей не следует трогать, а вот стопы, пожалуйста. Ты должна научиться, как правильно воспитывать ребенка"...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

А можно узнать источник последней цитаты, пожалуйста?

P.S.: ребенок читает лекцию  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, простите. Последние цитаты из книги "Нектар Прабхупады" Сатсварупы даса Госвами.
Кстати, там есть интересное и про женщин в Сознании Кришны! :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

:smilies:  Спасибо! Посмотрю, что там про женщин такое...)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Ребенок на лекции*

Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы во время его лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" и "Бхагавад-гите" преданные внимательно слушали. 
Однажды, когда Прабхупада выразил недовольство тем, что в зале плакал ребенок, один из гостей бросил ему вызов: "Если вы-гуру, почему вас это так беспокоит?" Прабхупада ответил, что это беспокоит аудиторию, поскольку мешает людям внимательно слушать, и поэтому он попросил утихомирить ребенка. 
Даже если Прабхупада проповедовал на хинди, и большинство учеников его не понимало, он все равно ожидал, что они будут тихо сидеть и слушать. Прабхупада говорил, что даже если они не понимают языка, звук будет очищать их.

_("Капельки нектара" из "Нектара Прабхупады")_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_фрагмент лекции Шрилы Прабхупады_ _Entering Krishna's Famili, Даллас._

В 5 песни _Шримад Бхагаватам_ говорится: Если человек не способен освободить своих учеников от неизбежной опасности смерти, он не должен становиться гуру, человек не должен становиться отцом или матерью,  если он не сможет этого сделать. Он не должен становиться другом, родственником, отцом, если он не может обучить своих близких тому, как спастись от неизбежной смерти. 
 И вот такое образование необходимо по всему миру. И простая вещь -  человек может избежать запутанности рождения, смерти, старости и болезней просто став сознающим Кришну. Об этом говорится в _Бхагавад Гите_: 4.9._джанма карма ча ме дивйам эвам йо ветти таттватах_..

 В материально мире мы бежим в сторону ложной семьи. Но мы не знаем, что есть истинная семья. Это семья Кришны вечная, блаженная семья.
 Это движение сознание Кришны означает обучить людей быть не привязанными к этой ложной семье, и войти в истинную семью..
 Наша философия состоит в том, что, если мы не привязаны к этой ложной семье, то мы войдем в истинную семью.
 Если вы создаете детей, то вы должны обучить их войти в вечную семью Кришны.
 Таково духовное сознание. Не производите детей, как кошки собаки.
 Если вы можете создавать детей в сознании Кришны, то вы можете создавать их сотнями, но если вы не можете это сделать, то нет.
 Такова философия Кришны. Она не состоит в том, чтобы просто отвергать. Она является позитивной. 
 Обычно люди просто бесполезно производят детей, а затем они не могут их воспитывать. Поэтому они заняты греховной деятельностью, что потом им приходится просто убивать детей череве. И они еще больше запутываются в греховной деятельности. И просто продлевают свою жизнь в этом материальном мире, свою жизнь страданий.
 Вы только посмотрите на эти условия страданий детей, ребенка во чреве!
 Мать по совету доктора убивает его. Почему? Потому что в своих прошлых жизнях сам этот ребенок также убивал множество детей во чреве.
 И не только в этом чреве, но он будет убит еще и в других червах, столько раз,  сколько он сам убивал детей таким образом. Но они не знают об этом, не знают  этого. Они слепы, _мудхи_. Они не знают, как закон природы работает. И как это происходит с ними, они не знают и этого. Поэтому это движение сознание Кришны дает им правильное знание, освобождает их от всей греховной жизни.
 До тех пор, пока будет греховная жизнь, вам не позволят войти в семью Кришны, вам не позволят...

 Избегайте греховной жизни и сделайте своих детей сознающими Кришну. Затем вы можете создавать сотни детей, никто не возражает.



_Из письма к ученице:_
Растить детей - великая ответственность. Будущие родители должны быть убеждены, что смогут освободить своего ребенка от необходимости рождаться, умирать, болеть и стареть.
Если такое убеждение имеется, то нет никаких возражений против того, чтобы иметь сотни детей. И растить их, как чистых преданных Кришны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Когда Шрила Прабхупада останавливался в Лос-Анджелесе, двухлетний мальчик по имени Бхакта Вишварета очень привязался к нему, и Прабхупада одаривал его особой милостью. Бхакта Вишварета часто всползал вверх по лестнице и без стука входил в комнату Прабхупады. Он сидел с прямой спинкой перед Прабхупадой, и когда Прабхупада давал ему _прасад_, он не ел, пока Прабхупада сам не просил его об этом. Прабхупада был умилён, что в таком маленьком возрасте мальчик мог читать _джапу_, знал наизусть стихи, пел и танцевал во время _киртана_. Когда Бхакте Вишварете исполнилось пять лет, Прабхупада попросил его родителей послать его в _гурукулу_ в Даллас. Через какое-то время, когда Прабхупада приехал в Даллас, он снова увидел Бхакта Вишварету, и это было похоже на встречу старых друзей.

 Однако в этот раз Бхакта Вишварета был чрезвычайно смущён. Он не поклонился, не произносил ни слова и не двигался в присутствии Прабхупады. Он только стоял и смотрел в пол. Прабхупада стал щипать его за разные места и дёргать за _шикху_, но мальчик не отвечал. Затем Прабхупада спросил, не хочет ли он сладкий шарик. Бхакта Вишварета кивнул головой. Прабхупада отправил своего слугу разыскать шарик, и они дали его мальчику. Тот взял сладкий шарик и немедленно его съел. 
Прабхупада улыбнулся и сказал: "А-а, так он - преданный _прасада_".

_
_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Однажды Прабхупада спросил Нандарани даси, ежедневно ли кушают её дети _дал_ и _чапати_. Тогда её детям был годик-два. Нандарани сказала "да", и Прабхупада выразил своё одобрение. Он сказал, что если дети с малых лет кушают _дал_ и _чапати_, они всегда будут здоровыми. 
Он добавил, что _дал_ должен быть очень горячим, и что ей следует обмакивать в нём _чапати_, тогда они станут очень мягкими, и дети смогут их есть. Он сказал, что _урад дал_ - лучше всего, затем _мунг-дал_, чечевица.
В таком случае нет необходимости есть сою. 


Однажды Прабхупада проявил заботу об одной своей духовной дочери, которая была беременна, и дал ей совет о поддержании здоровья.
 Сарвешвари даси готовила Прабхупаде, пока он жил в Филадельфии. Как-то раз, когда она вошла в комнату Прабхупады, чтобы забрать его тарелку, она заметила, что он оставил полную чашку молока. Прабхупада сказал, что пока она беременна, и когда будет кормить ребёнка грудью, ей следует пить молока как можно больше. Тогда ребёнок будет очень счастливым, здоровым и спокойным.
 Сарвешвари даси сказала, что выпьет это молоко...


_"Нектар Прабхупады" Сатсварупа дас Госвами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Детей можно учить поклонению Божеству с десяти лет, не раньше. До этого они могут помогать взрослым. Они могут учиться кланяться, петь и танцевать, делать гирлянды, чистить принадлежности для _арати_ и т.д. Так их можно занимать служением. Поклонение Божеству включает в себя много разных разделов". _(письмо 1.05.71)
_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Перед уходом Шубхавиласа преподнес Прабхупаде необычный подарок — детскую копилку в форме поросенка. Она принадлежала сыну Шубхавиласы, Индриеше, и была заполнена монетами до отказа. Когда Шрила Прабхупада приезжал в Торонто в прошлом году, Индриеша уже подходил с этой же копилкой, но тогда Прабхупада потряс ее и, заметив, что она наполнена лишь наполовину, отдал ее обратно мальчику со словами: «Наполни ее!» И весь год Индриеша бросал туда монетки, надеясь успеть заполнить ее к приезду Шрилы Прабхупады. Сегодня ему представился шанс снова вручить ему свой подарок. В этот раз Прабхупада с радостью принял его, чем доставил огромное удовольствие всей семье.

Трансцендентный дневник 2.2 Торонто — 19 июня 1976 г.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Если бы у меня был сын, должен ли я был обучать своей работе?» - спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду Бхарадваджа. В то время Бхарадвадж отвечал за студию «Фэйт», изготавливая скульптуры для диорамы, изображающей _кришна-лилу_. Он также видел, как в Индии детей с раннего возраста обучают ремеслу их отцов, чтобы они тоже стали мастерами в этом деле.
Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Ты не гончар. Завтра тебя могут назначить служить Божествам».
Так Шрила Прабхупада учил нас быть привязанным лишь к указаниям духовного учителя, а не к восприятию себя как художника или _пуджари_.» 




" О Детях " из писем Шрилы Прабхупады http://gauragorsk.ru/index.php/iskko...ukhod-za-detmi

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Однажды трехлетней Сарасвати подарили пятнадцатисантиметровое серебряное мурти Кришны, играющего на флейте. 
Прабхупада заметил, что Сарасвати слишком мала для такого дорогого серебряного мурти, потому ему пришлось забрать его себе, а взамен он собирается дать ей другое. Но во время их разговора в комнату влетела Сарасвати и с криком бросилась к матери: 
— Кришна ушел!
Прабхупада подозвал ее к себе: 
— Сарасвати, где твой Кришна?
— Не знаю, — ответила встревоженная Сарасвати. — Его кто-то забрал.
— Так где же Кришна? — повторил вопрос Прабхупада. 
— Не знаю, — снова сказала Сарасвати.
— Может быть, он под подушкой? — предположил Прабхупада.
Сарасвати подбежала к подушке, на которую указал Прабхупада, и посмотрела под ней. Кришны там не оказалось 

— А на полке его нет? — подсказал Прабхупада.
Сарасвати подбежала к полке. Она озиралась по сторонам, вглядывалась в лица преданных, проверяла их руки, заглядывала за спины, ища Кришну повсюду. Где же Кришна?
Пристально глядя на Сарасвати, Прабхупада продекламировал стих о шести Госвами: хе радхе враджа-девике ча лалите хе нанда-суно кутах. 
— Это настроение Госвами, — сказал он. — Они никогда не говорили: «Я увидел Бога, и теперь я доволен». Нет, они восклицали: «Где же Радха? Где Кришна? Где же Вы? На Говардхане или под сенью деревьев на берегу Ямуны? Где Вы?» Так они выражали свои эмоции в сознании Кришны.

В глазах Сарасвати стояли слезы. Тогда один из преданных намекнул ей: 
— Так где же Кришна, Сарасвати? У кого Он? 
Глаза Сарасвати распахнулись. 
— У Прабхупады! — закричала она и побежала к Прабхупаде, уверенная, что именно он взял Кришну. Прабхупада протянул руку за спинку своего кресла и достал маленькое мурти Кришны, похожее на то, серебряное, которое он у нее забрал.

— Вот тебе Кришна, Сарасвати, — сказал Прабхупада. 

Счастью Сарасвати не было границ. Присутствующих преданных поразил обмен духовными эмоциями между Прабхупадой и маленькой девочкой, в которой тот сумел пробудить чувство разлуки с Кришной.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Возвращаясь домой, Прабхупада встретил у входа маленькую Сарасвати. Взяв девочку за руку, он дошел вместе с ней до лестницы, и они остановились. Поднявшись до середины, Прабхупада заметил, что Сарасвати стоит в дверях и смотрит на него. Он поманил ее рукой и позвал:
– Иди сюда, – и она вскарабкалась по лестнице вслед за ним. Когда Сарасвати вошла в комнату Прабхупады, он спросил: – Ну что, ты уже выросла, чтобы пойти в гурукулу?
– Нет, – ответила она, покачав головой.
– Иди сюда, я поставлю тебе на лоб печать, а потом мы положим тебя в красный почтовый ящик и отправим в гурукулу.
Сарасвати заплакала:
– Малати! Малати! Не хочу! – а потом убежала и спряталась за маму.
– Ну, ну, Сарасвати, – стал уговаривать ее Прабхупада. – Иди ко мне на ручки, я угощу тебя прасадом.
Она подошла и села Прабхупаде на колено.
– Принеси-ка мне печать, Пурушоттама, – продолжал он дразнить девчушку. – Мы отправим ее в гурукулу.
Сарасвати снова завизжала и кинулась к Малати.
Шрила Прабхупада видел в Сарасвати чистую духовную душу, но поскольку пребывала она в теле маленького ребенка, он не учил ее философии, а просто играл с ней, кормил прасадом и обращался с ней, как любящий дедушка. Но, привязавшись к нему, она могла привязаться к Кришне!

"Прабхупада Лиламрита"
Сатсварупа дас Госвами

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*ЦВЕТОЧНАЯ ВОЙНА СО ШРИЛОЙ ПРАБХУПАДОЙ
*
Шрила Прабхупада улетал в середине утра. Он сидел, расслабившись, в зале ожидания аэропорта и тихонько повторял джапу, а двое его учеников, только что получивших посвящение, Шукла и Ганеша, натирали сандаловой пастой его ноги и лоб. Двухлетний сын Джона, Йенака, голый по пояс, с бритой головой и в маленьком дхоти, поднес Шриле Прабхупаде цветок. Прабхупада принял подношение и с любовью улыбнулся малышу. Через несколько минут Йенака вернулся и жестом показал, что хочет забрать цветок обратно, и Прабхупада великодушно согласился.

Мальчик еще несколько раз повторил эту процедуру, предлагая цветок и требуя его обратно. В очередной раз, когда он попросил свой цветок назад, Шрила Прабхупада удержал цветок, не согласился отдавать его. Мальчик попытался отнять цветок, но Прабхупада не отдавал.
Йенака решил сменить тактику. Прекратив тяжбу, он сорвал другой цветок и бросил им в Прабхупаду. Прабхупада бросил его обратно. Йенака сорвал другой цветок и снова бросил в Прабхупаду, а тот метнул его обратно. Наконец, лишившись боеприпаса, Йенака попытался вырвать цветок прямо из гирлянды Прабхупады. 

Прабхупада поймал руку ребенка в воздухе и крепко сжал ее, не выпуская. С притворно-угрожающим видом он сам вырвал цветок из своей гирлянды и прямой наводкой метнул в мальчика. 

К всеобщему восторгу преданных игра перешла в стадию развернутого боя цветами. Иногда мальчик подкрадывался к Прабхупаде сзади, запасаясь по дороге боеприпасами, которыми его снабжал Мадхудвиша, а потом в порыве безудержного восторга метал их в Прабхупаду. Прабхупада отвечал ему, смеясь и явно наслаждаясь игрой.

"Великое духовное путешествие" Курма дас

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Расписание гурукулы_

«Когда однажды они обсуждали прасад, Прабхупада сказал им, что период без еды с восхода в 3.30 до завтрака в 9.30 был слишком длинным для детей. Им нужно дать _мангала-арати_-сладости сразу после _арати._ И когда сообщили, что у них было второе омовение в 12.30, он сказал, что они не должны купаться по крайней мере четыре часа после еды; но он был счастлив тем, что они обедают около часа, а затем отдыхают в течение часа перед посещением дневного урока санскрита» _(Трансцендентный дневник, Хари Шаури дас, 5-3: Шри Вриндаван дхама)_

_Глухота ребенка_

«Что касается вашего сына, пусть он увидит Божество, и попросите его предложить поклоны. Он увидит и научится этому. Да, тело дается в соответствии с кармой, тем не менее, отсутствие слуха не является препятствием для продвижения в сознании Кришны. Просто научите его смотреть на Божеств, предлагать поклоны и принимать прасадам. Эти вещи возвысят его в сознании Кришны. Позже, если на то будет желание Кришны, он может развить способность слышать. Кришна всемогущ, и Он может сделать все, что ни пожелает. Что толку от кармической школы для глухонемых? Лучше посадите его перед Божествами, и пусть предлагает поклоны»_ (письмо Локананда дасу и Рамешвари даси от 9.11.75)
_

_Здоровье женщины и материнство: Прежде чем пытаться стать матерью, женщина должна иметь хорошее здоровье._

«Мне жаль слышать о плохом здоровье вашей жены. Вы перепробовали столько средств, пилюль, и смену климата, и визиты к врачам, но нет никаких улучшений. Я думаю, что вы можете поместить её в больницу на длительный срок для восстановления её здоровья. Вы не должны ожидать появления детей, покуда она не находится в добром здравии» _(письмо Муралидхаре дасу от 9.06.74)_


«Что касается твоего ребенка, я не знаю всех деталей, но лично я бы не согласился на операцию. Когда я оказался в нью-йоркской больнице в 1967 году, мне хотели оперировать мозг, однако я тактично покинул больницу. Поэтому я говорю: никогда не вызывайте мне врача и никогда не кладите меня в больницу. Так что решать тебе, но я бы не согласился» _(письмо Маяпур-шаши дасу от 4.11.1975)
_
_Из книги ПРАХЛАДАНАНДА СВАМИ «Надеюсь, мое письмо застанет вас в добром здравии_».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

" Если ты хочешь избежать беспокойств, тогда просто не женись, оставайся брахмачари. Если ты не можешь, тогда женись официально, заводи детей и дай им подобающее воспитание. Воспитай их вайшнавами. Возьми на себя такую ответственность.

Мы организовали это Движение и приглашаем присоединиться всех желающих. Так или иначе, мы предоставим им прибежище. Но забота о детях, их образование будет зависеть от их родителей. Прадьюмна пожаловался мне, что его сына не научили элементарному счету: раз, два, три. Тогда я сказал ему: если тебе не нравится, как обучают в гурукуле, тогда попробуй сделать это сам. «Пусть твоя жена научит его английскому, а ты научишь санскриту». Таким образом, все родители должны позаботиться обо всем заранее, чтобы не возникало ненужных проблем и беспокойств. Мы можем приветствовать рождение сотен и тысяч детей, потому что уверены, что проблем с их обеспечением не будет. Но мать и отец должны позаботиться обо всем заранее».

Он повторил слова, сказанные им Джьотирмайи, что детей нужно начинать воспитывать с самого рождения. «Постепенно их нужно научить, как принимать омовение, как повторять Харе Кришна и другие ведические мантры, ходить в храм, предлагать поклоны, возносить молитвы и так далее... Таким образом, они должны быть постоянно заняты. Это просто. Мы не хотим делать из них великих грамматиков. Этого нам не нужно. Но если у них есть проявленные склонности, мы должны их стимулировать. В этом нет ничего плохого. Общее образование должно подталкивать их к тому, чтобы стать преданным Кришны, чистым преданным...

 Джьотирмайи предложила изучать биологию. Зачем им нужна биология? Не загружайте их бесполезными предметами. Простая жизнь. Просто убедите их в том, что Кришна — Верховная Личность Бога, и что наш долг состоит в том, чтобы служить Ему.
Организуйте все именно так.."
http://gitabase.com/the/trans-diary/rus/TRD/3/5/9

----------


## Варган

«В моём предыдущем письме несколько дней назад я дал несколько подсказок, как давать надлежащее образование детям в Сознании Кришны. Я считаю, что гурукула – это один из  самых важных аспектов этого движения и всем его членам следует уделить этому самое серьёзное внимание.   Если мы сможем превратить целое поколение наших детей в прекрасных проповедников Сознания Кришны, то это будет триумфом нашего движения, а также триумфом  вашей страны. Но если мы так или иначе будем пренебрегать этим и если мы упустим хотя бы одного Вайшнава, это будет очень великой потерей.  Поэтому я очень рад, что ты воспринимаешь своё дело очень серьёзно, и ты можешь советоваться с Сатсварупой по всем вопросам управления и методики, а если он не сумеет удовлетворительно ответить, ты можешь спрашивать о чём-нибудь также и меня. 

Для детей промежуток между 8:45 и 13:30 очень долог, по этой причине они естественным образом становятся голодными задолго до обеда. Если это удобно, ты можешь добавить в расписание ещё одно время для принятия лёгкого прасада в этом промежутке. Детям следует разрешить есть столько, сколько они хотят, поэтому если дети жалуются на то, что они проголодались, мы должны их накормить. 

Во-вторых, если кто-то приходит в нашу школу первый раз, то, тем не менее, они должны есть то, что едим мы, а именно Кришна прасадам. Да, всё должно быть приготовлено для удовлетворения Господа, не принимая во внимание никаких иных соображений. 

Наша система заключается в том, что детей следует обучать так, что они будут получать удовольствие от аскез, а не так что мы будем портить их с раннего возраста, потакая им в чувственных наслаждениях. Если есть послушание, то будет и дисциплина, а без какой-либо дисциплины управление очень трудно. Итак, прежде всего – послушание детей.  Оно не всегда достигается наказаниями или применением силы, но иногда тем, что детям показывают палку, и необязательно, что их ударяют; а иногда следует учиться, как обхитрить их или даже обмануть, чтобы они послушались вас добровольно, да ещё и были рады такому послушанию. 

Если есть трудности с тем, чтобы брать маленьких детей на санкиртану, то не нужно этого делать. Если они не могут себя прилично вести, то в чём польза от того, что их берут с собой на публику? Маленькие дети могут каждый день проводить собственную санкиртану во дворе школы, и они будут получать от этого большое наслаждение. 

Основной момент заключается в том, чтобы эти дети могли получить образовательную программу в Сознании Кришны, состоящую из двух элементов, а именно: с одной стороны, воспевание и выполнение преданного служения, и с другой стороны, определённое знание нашей философии и других предметов.

Да, ты высказал правильную идею о том, что твоя проповедническая работа должна быть направлена на детей и преданных и не так сильно на публику Далласа. Мы можем разбавлять молоко то тех пор, пока оно не станет бесполезным, а можем — кипятить его до тех пор, пока оно не станет густым и сладким; подобным образом сейчас мы имеем достаточно последователей и давайте обучим их совершенным образом философии и практике пути Сознания Кришны. Если все мои ученики не станут очень устойчивыми и благополучными в своём духовном прогрессе, то в чём смысл такого множества программ по расширению?  Итак, ты — лидер в Далласе и сейчас твоя задача стать очень, очень ответственным за духовное благополучие всех живущих там учеников, поэтому Кришна даст тебе разум и все средства для того, чтобы хорошо служить Ему, если ты очень искренен в том, чтобы так поступать.  Это доставит мне огромное удовлетворение». 

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Стокакришне, 20 июня 1972 года.




> "I have indicated in my previous letter of several days back some hints for giving Krsna Consciousness children their proper education. I consider this Gurukula school to be one of our most important aspects of this movement and it should be given all serious consideration by the members. If we are able to make a whole generation of our children into fine Krsna Conscious preachers, that will be the glory of our movement and the glory of your country as well. But if we neglect somehow or other and if we lose even one Vaisnava, that is very great loss. So I am very glad that you are taking your business very seriously and you may consult always with Satsvarupa in all matters of management and policy, and if he cannot answer to your satisfaction, you may also ask me something. For children it is a long time between 8:45 a.m. and 1:30 p.m., therefore they are naturally hungry long before the lunch time. If it is convenient you may add another period for light prasadam between those times. The children should e allowed to eat as much as they like, therefore if children are complaining from hunger we must feed them. On the second point, if someone is coming to our school for the first time, still, they must eat what we are eating, namely Krsna prasadam. Yes, everything should be prepared for the pleasure of the Lord, without any other consideration. Our policy is that the children should be so trained that they will enjoy performing austerities, it is not that we shall spoil them at young age by indulging them in sense gratification. If there is obedience then there will be discipline, and without any discipline the management is very difficult. So first obedience by the children. That is not always by punishing or by force, but sometimes by showing the stick, without necessarily hitting and sometimes it is learning how to trick them or even cheat them into obeying you voluntarily and enjoying by their obedience. If there is difficulty for taking the smaller children on public sankirtana, there is no need. Unless tey are behaving, what is the use of taking them into public? The smaller children can have their sankirtana party within the school grounds daily and they will enjoy as much. The main point is that these children may be given the two-fold program of education in Krsna Consciousness, namely, chanting and performing devotional activities on the one hand, and some knowledge of our philosophy and other subjects of knowledge on the other hand.
> Yes, you have got the right idea when you say that your preaching work shall be directed toward the children and the devotees and not so much to the Dallas public. We may thin the milk till it becomes useless, or we may boil it until it becomes thick and sweet, so now we have got enough followers, let us train them up perfectly in the philosophy and activities of Krsna Consciousness way of life. Unless all of my students become very much fixed up in their spiritual progress, what is the use of so many programs for expansion? So you are the leader at Dallas, now it is your task to become very, very responsible for the spiritual well being of all of the students there, so Krsna will give you all intelligence and facilities to serve Him nicely if you are very much sincere to do so. This will please me very much".
> 
> Letter to Stokakrsna
> 20 June, 1972

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Чанданачарья: Также этим утром вы сказали, что мы должны стараться только любить Кришну.

Шрила Прабхупада: Да.

Чанданачарья: И ничего другого.

Шрила Прабхупада: Да.

Чанданачарья: Но если мы любим наших духовных братьев, это также является любовью к Кришне?

Шрила Прабхупада: O, Да. Потому что они принадлежат Кришне. Кто ваши духовные братья? Они слуги Кришны. Поэтому если вы не любите ваших духовных братьев, то это значит, что вы отвергаете вашу часть Кришны.

Чанданачарья: Итак, также наши дети, подобны этому?

Шрила Прабхупада: Что? Что?

Чанданачарья: Также...

Шрила Прабхупада: Да, если вы будете любить детей для того, чтобы сделать их сознающими Кришну, тогда это любовь к Кришне. Кришна хочет  

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа
/БГ 18.66/

Поэтому если вы поможете… что такое наше движение? Зачем я приехал в вашу страну? Для того, чтобы сделать вас сознающими Кришну. Итак, это любовь к Кришне. А иначе для чего, с какой целью я приехал к вам? У меня нет никаких дел. Потому что я люблю Кришну, я хочу, чтобы все, все в мире стали сознающими Кришну. А иначе зачем в таком пожилом возрасте мы так сильно стараемся? Подобным образом, если вы любите ваших детей, чтобы сделать из них кошек и собак, тогда растить детей также греховно. Это также греховно. Но если вы сможете сделать их сознающими Кришну, тогда производите сотни детей. Это любовь к Кришне. Бхагавата говорит,

пита на са сйадж джанани на са сйат
/ШБ 5.5.18/

"Человек не должен становиться отцом, человек не должен становиться матерью..». на мочайед йах самупета-мритйум, "...если он не может освободить детей от неминуемых рук смерти». Таково условие. Поэтому если вы не можете… Смерть нельзя избежать, если человек не станет сознающим Кришну. Поэтому если вы не можете сделать своих детей сознающими Кришну и остановить их смерть, процесс рождения и смерти, тогда не становитесь отцом. Таково наставление. И если вы можете на самом деле так сделать, тогда становитесь отцом сотен детей. Таково условие. Если вы не можете сделать ваших детей… Если вы можете, то это любовь к Кришне. Потому что если вы не будете любить Кришну, почему вы будете заинтересованы в том, чтобы сделать их сознающими Кришну?

_Утренняя прогулка
11 января 1974, Лос-Анджелес_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Идея в том, что мы не принимаем в свою школу тех, кто собирается впоследствии поступать на службу, им мы помочь не можем.*

72-07 Что касается школы Сумати Морарджи, то надо превратить детей в вайшнавов, используя английскую систему обучения. Мы не собираемся подчиняться государственным программам. Детей надо учить по нашим книгам, как только они научаться читать и писать. Идея в том, что мы не принимаем в свою школу тех, кто собирается впоследствии поступать на службу , им мы помочь не можем. Мы можем принимать сыновей богатых и влиятельных людей, которые не будут использовать образование, чтобы есть и спать. Их надо учить просто делать то, что делают старшие, то есть, вставать рано, наводить чистоту, ходить на мангала-арати, читать нашу литературу, петь, ходить на санкиртану, а кроме того — азбука, математика, география, история, и все. А маленьких детей надо учить играм Кришны: один пусть будет коровой, другой пастушком, они могут ходить в лес, там будут демоны, а Кришна будет их убивать. Пусть дети играют в игры Кришны, потом посещают арати, потом учатся азбуке, опять играют, проводят киртан, еще немного наук, и так, постоянно меняя деятельность, они не потеряют интереса, и их внимание будет постоянно сосредоточено на Кришне. 
_

 Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады  Гирирадже, 30 июля 1972_

----------

